# Lets see those vag cars



## big ben

Sorry if this has been done before, but i wana see pics of your VAG cars!!

post a couple of your best pics :thumb:

here are the 2 i have at the min...


----------



## Chris CPT

My Seat Toledo 1.9TDi
I guess this is a VAG car as it's got Audi/VW stamps and badges all over the engine/suspension etc:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

my cupra





































At edition 38









One from Cadwell Park Track day in November


----------



## athol

Here's mine :thumb:


----------



## technics100

Mine in order of ownership

1996 Audi A4 2.6 V6










2002 Audi A4 1.9TDi 130bhp










2002 VW Bora 1.8T Sport









2001 Audi A4 1.9TDi Sport










2000 Audi S6 4.2 V8 - 340bhp










2003 Audi A4 2.0 Sport










6th VAG in a row.. can you spot when I got into detailing? From the Red avant on..


----------



## x28buc

My tractor in the mist.


----------



## Leodhasach

Here's my Skoda Fabia. It's a 1.9TDi PD100 Elegance (which means it has heated seats and cruise control ). I've done quite a lot to it, not just cosmetic mods (which I think are tasteful and hope you'll agree) but suspension, brakes, remap etc. More to come in the near future too 

It's my second car, bought it at 18 with 19,000 miles after selling my first car, a Fabia 1.4 8v which is the bottom set of pictures. I'm now 19 and the car has 34,000 miles, with no plans to get rid of it anytime soon. I love the combination of performance, comfort, frugality and individuality.

Hope you like them.




































































































I'm a photo whore, I know


----------



## KKM

cheers Kev

:thumb:


----------



## x28buc

That S3 is lovely :thumb:


----------



## alexf

Heres our VAG fleet:



















ignore date on that, camera set wrong



















the wonders of SRP










(the black golf)
:wave:


----------



## andy665

A couple of pics of the Golf V6 - now got an Oettinger rear valance and colour coded front valence - big improvement, my old much missed Passat V6 as well, must dig out some of my old Nugget Corrado G60


----------



## KKM

x28buc said:


> That S3 is lovely :thumb:


some more pictures here mate.......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146083

:thumb:


----------



## cleslie

My 2000 TT which I've had for 6 years and will be keeping forever. Only done 42K miles and it's 10th birthday will be in May! My future classic car.


----------



## shaunfr

Here are my last 4


----------



## RandomlySet

nice s3


----------



## big ben

keep em coming, some stunning cars there :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Heres mine :thumb:
Rs4


----------



## Leodhasach

x28buc, hello :wave:

Recognise your old wheels anywhere? 

Car's looking good.

Andrew


----------



## Peter B

*My Vag..*


----------



## nick-a6

Different Alloys on at the moment


----------



## Prism Detailing

My old Gof GTI 16v


----------



## littleted

here is a couple of mine


























And a couple of old ones


----------



## x28buc

Leodhasach said:


> x28buc, hello :wave:
> 
> Recognise your old wheels anywhere?
> 
> Car's looking good.
> 
> Andrew


Orite Andrew,

yeah, i spy my old wheels.

car doesn't look so good today - needs a :detailer:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

one of my old mk1 golf


----------



## pdv40

This is my A3 Sportback


----------



## freon warrior

2.0 tsi. Bluefin remap.


----------



## yetizone

Here are a couple of oldies...

The MK1...



















The MK2...



















The current MK3...




























The current Passat...


----------



## x28buc

freon warrior said:


> 2.0 tsi. Bluefin remap.


VERY nice, great looking cars :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI

My Mk4 Ibiza Cupra TDI


----------



## Baker21

Oh go on then:




































































































8 years old with 168k on the clock and counting............:thumb:


----------



## remonrace

Our VW Polo 1.4 in Rosewood Red:


----------



## PaulGTI

My Tiguan...Dont think I have seen anothr on this forum.


----------



## alexf

VAG cars rule!


----------



## BENJY

One of my old GTTDI'S








My mk5 Gt-sport


----------



## EliteCarCare

My Mk2 20vT










Our other Mk2 2.0 16v (driven daily)










Also have an Audi A4 Avant work slag but I don't have any decent pics of it to hand..

Alex :thumb:


----------



## Tobster

my first vr6








my second vr6 (aka moneypit)








got some subtle mods for it so it should be looking and going sweet by the summer


----------



## Baker21

EliteCarCare said:


> My Mk2 20vT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our other Mk2 2.0 16v (driven daily)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have an Audi A4 Avant work slag but I don't have any decent pics of it to hand..
> 
> Alex :thumb:


Hadn't realised these were yours when I have seen them at the 'DUB' shows, very nice........:thumb:


----------



## retsofkram

*My Ibis White Audi TT S line*

Who said white/light coloured cars dont shine!!!:thumb:


----------



## Dannymct

Me current motor. There from a year and a half ago so there 
a few cahanges to its current state. But there sum of my fave pics 
of the gti:wave:


----------



## big ben

white audis rock my world fellas :thumb: white is the "IN" colour right now


----------



## big ben

Dannymct said:


> Me current motor. There from a year and a half ago so there
> a few cahanges to its current state. But there sum of my fave pics
> of the gti:wave:


lovely car, but you need a new camera:lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare

Baker21 said:


> Hadn't realised these were yours when I have seen them at the 'DUB' shows, very nice........:thumb:


Cheers Simon, the daily goes to most of the shows, my 20vT is a long-term project and hasn't been at the shows for a while, I've been too busy trading to show it properly. Hopefully it'll make an appearance later this year. :thumb:

The Octi's looking mint by the way.

Alex


----------



## golf548

Baker21 said:


> Oh go on then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years old with 168k on the clock and counting............:thumb:


This does look the business.......spacers on the rims???


----------



## Baker21

golf548 said:


> This does look the business.......spacers on the rims???


Thanks, only on the fronts mate, 15mm on the front as the front wheels are 8.5J and the rears 9.5J, should of got 9.5J's all round...........


----------



## DubbedUP

I am all about the VAG....


----------



## Gleammachine

Not mine but belongs to a forum member, just completed last week with a correctional detail, write-up to follow next week.


----------



## Tom H

Here's mine


----------



## john2garden

Not very good pictures but my FR and my beeza in the background




























FR now has a black grill on.


----------



## toni

Well, why not...


----------



## kennym999

Mine


















and the wifes


----------



## NickP




----------



## marky76

heres mine, well upcomeing project !!!!!


----------



## Hookoo

Here's few pictures of my old 1989 Audi Coupe, clean but not detailed:


----------



## georgef

My old mk3 ibiza cupra

























And my current mk5 golf gti


























And me at a work thing


----------



## Christian6984

Only Golf is ours


----------



## remonrace

Those old Audi's :thumb:


----------



## ASH 54

ok won't bore you all with the ones that have gone.....










mk6 GTi gets here in 2 weeks.


----------



## stan laurel

*looks familiar*



nick-a6 said:


> Different Alloys on at the moment


 hi nick a-6:wave:
the background to the pics of your car wouldnt be what used to be Stainsby School would it ?. I left there in 1977
and it does look familiar.
Lovely lookin motor by the way.
Cheers nick
Regards Stan.


----------



## stuupnorth

heres a few 
























I know it's not quite VAG


----------



## ClarkeG

My Leon:


----------



## simon_23

*r32*


----------



## ASH 54

Discount Tech said:


> I am all about the VAG....


Yes please :thumb:


----------



## golf548

Discount Tech said:


> I am all about the VAG....


Need more pics of the camper please and thats an order......


----------



## markoneill

A4 170 S Line










...and behind the dirty Italian.


----------



## ASH 54

ok decided this thread needs a bit more air 

my old ghia


----------



## nickvw

My current beast :buffer:


























































My old mk2 gti 16v, sadly had to sell this last year


----------



## AliBailey88

160k 12 years old this year


----------



## pdv40

retsofkram said:


> Who said white/light coloured cars dont shine!!!:thumb:


I love that! Those RS6s are gorgeous, are they an option or retrofit?


----------



## retsofkram

pdv40 said:


> I love that! Those RS6s are gorgeous, are they an option or retrofit?


They are an option, over the standard 5 spoke sline's. But it just had to be done


----------



## Jack

Here's mine, haven't taken any new pics for a while


----------



## PMC

My Passat Variant 98


----------



## slapshot

Does this count - as VW now own Porsche


----------



## Rizzo

A couple of my mk1


----------



## stevobeavo

Heres my Fabia vRS. Got It in May last year when I was 19. Its my 4th car to.


----------



## Jorge

freon warrior said:


> 2.0 tsi. Bluefin remap.


Made in Portugal! :driver:

I work in the factory.....:thumb:


----------



## big ben

Jack said:


> Here's mine, haven't taken any new pics for a while


i do love a corrado if you didnt notice :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t

My old vRS...








Current whip... Red R32.

















































Cheers

Stu:wave:


----------



## banditbarron

StuaR32t said:


> My old vRS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current whip... Red R32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu:wave:


Contact me if you ever sell this R32 mate, red R32 is my dream machine :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron




----------



## Miglior

this is my steed!


----------



## Driftland Liaison

JPC said:


> this is my steed!


That is stunning :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## paranoid73

^ +1 on that :thumb:


----------



## Miglior

cheers guys, its looking a little different now. But its got its 18" winter tyres on so not as pretty! the 19" CH's are hiding away from the salt!


----------



## StuaR32t

^ Wheels work a treat!!


----------



## scottgm

Sorry, but whats a VAG Car? 

seems to be audi, vw, seat, skoda?


----------



## big ben

scottgm said:


> Sorry, but whats a VAG Car?
> 
> seems to be audi, vw, seat, skoda?


VAG stands for *Volkswagen Audi Group*

so as they now own seat, skoda, bugatti  these are all VAG cars


----------



## Shug

big ben said:


> VAG stands for *Volkswagen Audi Group*
> 
> so as they now own seat, skoda, bugatti  these are all VAG cars


And Lamborghini


----------



## shaunfr

Shug said:


> And Lamborghini


And Bentley


----------



## Peter B

Shug said:


> And Lamborghini


Hehe..

VAG= Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft

Cars: Volkswagen, Audi, Seat, Skoda, Porsche, Bentley, Bugatti and Lamborghini.


----------



## Gandi

ASH 54 said:


> ok decided this thread needs a bit more air
> 
> my old ghia


The Best Car in the whole thread so far IMO:thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP

golf548 said:


> Need more pics of the camper please and thats an order......


Yes, sir...

Pics are a little disappointing as I only have it as I got it and some rubbish pics...





































And the engine that I had built in the states and shipped over...


----------



## big ben

air cooled is the way forward imo :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Elliott19864

My first one.










Second when I first got it...










Changed to this










Now looks like this again


----------



## vince007

My vw polo gti :thumb:


----------



## vwsimmo

This is my golf gti, owned for a few years now, hopefully getting back on the road for april. Will be my weekend car:










Now with these installed:










I've got a Mk2 Seat Ibiza TDI as my Daily Driver, cracking little car.


----------



## Alex_225

Well plenty of you have seen it already, my VW Lupo Sport.


----------



## hakanerdogan

Here is mine, 1.4 TDI 2005 Fabia Sedan, 31K miles on the clock.


----------



## Steve G

Mine :thumb:


----------



## ets2k9




----------



## lonterra

A few from me, then....


----------



## NornIron

Five of ours... just realised I haven't any pics of the latest two :lol:

1998 Polo 









2001 Passat









2004 Polo









2004 Passat









2007 Jetta









with pics of the others to follow!


----------



## raitkens83

Heres a couple of mine


----------



## bigsyd

my girl


----------



## S3Steve

My S3 the day i picked it up, with my old A4 T Sport in the background.








With a mates Ibiza
















How she looks now


----------



## Ducky

My Quattro (stored in parents garage) and RS2 (no longer has those eyebrows now :thumb


----------



## CliveP

My Seat Leon FR:










Regards,
Clive.


----------



## PrestigeChris

my uncles beetle, last one of the right hand drives off the production line. Only has 11000 miles on it.


----------



## Roggti25th

Some stunning looking VAG motors!

Loving the red Audi Quattro :argie: "Fire up the Quattro" !

Here's some my previous car the Anniversary Golf 1.8T and my latest, the Audi A3 2.0 TFSI Quattro S-line. (Yet to be detailed due to the weather and the Wife!:lol.




























Now gone! Replaced with this!




























Better photos to come when sorted!

Rog


----------



## LiveWire88

2002 Audi S3


----------



## Fast Bug

My snotter


----------



## cfherd

slapshot said:


> Does this count - as VW now own Porsche


As much as Seat and Skoda do!


----------



## StuaR32t

Fast Bug said:


> My snotter


oh aye!!!!!!! aye oh fu*&K AYE!!!!!!


----------



## Mark M

Been in various forms:























































Got this to go in, Scirocco wheel:










Very poor pic, but you get the idea:










Interior to match the grille stripe and engine cover:



















Will have a new set of wheels refurbished for march, sitting in garage with some new rubber to go on atm


----------



## StuaR32t

looks awesome in every form... ch's with red badge my favourite:thumb:


----------



## veedubsimon

mine


----------



## Grizzle

big ben said:


> VAG stands for *Volkswagen Audi Group*
> 
> so as they now own seat, skoda, bugatti  these are all VAG cars


There is no VAG its actually Volkswagen Group

They also own 70% in Scania and 30% in MAN trucks.



slapshot said:


> Does this count - as VW now own Porsche


They dont merge until 2011

I need to get out more


----------



## andyd73

My Golf...

2 days old in these photos



















Close up of alloys


----------



## chillly

Great read so far guys :thumb: Cars look stunnig :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

mine:


----------



## NornIron

Current fleet as promised:

1981 Polo









2008 Polo









2009 Jetta


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

Mine, 2005 SEAT LEON FR+ 150bhp TDI


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

Right 1st off the daily the all action MK2

















Then we have the project MK3, was my mates mums Head Gasket went, pulled the motor and replacing with 1.9 GTI Engineering engine on carbs.










Rebuild from the block up by me, when its dry weather in the back garden.









Motor isn't fully complete here just a mock up and making sure all the MK3 engine bits will work with the early MK2 K-JET Head and block.


----------



## tmagnet

After picking it up new years eve.
More pics once I get it detailed!


----------



## EliteCarCare

Ducky said:


> My Quattro (stored in parents garage) and RS2 (no longer has those eyebrows now :thumb


Oh yes!! :thumb:


----------



## Ballistic

First A5 in this thread. Can't believe it...





































MY2010. ABT 275bhp. 390Nm.


----------



## winrya

Here's my baby


----------



## [email protected]

My Skoda Roomster


----------



## pologti

Here is a few pics of my Seat Leon Cupra


----------



## TheQuail

My Polo GTI


----------



## POOBUG

some of my past dubs...


----------



## Mike Hunt

My GTI ED30


----------



## nick30

very nice mike, some lovely cars on this thread. liking the red ed30 to and Jays GTD is gorgeus, saw it today, very nice :thumb:

this is mine...


----------



## Mike Hunt

Cheers Nick, looking very stealth. I'm reliably informed they're faster in black. Is it DSG?


----------



## nick30

it is mike, is yours?? mine is a couple of threads down if you want a better look. i like the subtle mods


----------



## Divine

My old A3


----------



## johan_

My 2004 Audi A4 2.0


----------



## Ska

Some great cars, love the quattro:thumb:
Here's my '97 160k A8... Still draws admirers today


----------



## Darkus

My '99 Golf GTi


----------



## Vex

balling in winter


----------



## JazzBlueDubber

my 1.4, soon to be an 20vt sometime next week 

bought the car completely standard and then bought a donor gti 1.8 turbo.

click to enlarge

when i bought it


----------



## alexf

nice collection poobug :thumb:

did the passat suffer any long term damage in the floods?


----------



## DBSK

Where did everyone get the bonnet bras from? I want one for my A4 but i cant find one anywhere.

And heres mine while im here:


----------



## IanG

Here's a couple of pics of my 2009 Leon FR TDI

View attachment 11200


View attachment 11201


----------



## badly_dubbed

David King said:


> Where did everyone get the bonnet bras from? I want one for my A4 but i cant find one anywhere.
> 
> And heres mine while im here:


http://www.autobra.co.uk/shop/index.php/cPath/203


----------



## dubnut71

My current Oakey valver:



















Previous Seat Leon FR TDI


----------



## dubnut71

Qüiksilver said:


> Right 1st off the daily the all action MK2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That Mk2 is sweet mate.:thumb:


----------



## DBSK

badly_dubbed said:


> http://www.autobra.co.uk/shop/index.php/cPath/203


Awesome! Cheers


----------



## yetizone

dubnut71 said:


> My current Oakey valver:


VERY nice MK2...! :thumb:


----------



## golf548

Mark M said:


> Been in various forms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this to go in, Scirocco wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very poor pic, but you get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior to match the grille stripe and engine cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have a new set of wheels refurbished for march, sitting in garage with some new rubber to go on atm


This car is a FIRM favourite of mine and seeing in really makes me want a mk5 gti golf in black......FOOOOOKIN LOVELY JUBBLY.......


----------



## ASH 54

found some older pics

my 16v, pretty rare in metalic black, and A/C










VR6










and the 58 split


----------



## Bristle Hound

My B8 Audi A4 S Line 2.0TFSI Quattro


----------



## klassic kustoms

here's my two


----------



## golf548

ASH 54 said:


> found some older pics
> 
> my 16v, pretty rare in metalic black, and A/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VR6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 58 split


More pics of the 58 split please and that's an order......:thumb::thumb:

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## mike89

Another VAG household lol. 
my arosa


----------



## big ben

keep coming everyone, best car thread on here :thumb::lol:


----------



## -Ally-

My run around. Skoda mile muncher.


----------



## Mini 360

Is that Arosa on Compomotives? Really suit it and the cars underbody is stunning! And are they YOko A539s? Brilliant tyres! Got some on the Mini and they stick like crap on a blanket!


----------



## DBSK

My A4


----------



## Techgeek

Our £500 disposable banger, it`s great to have something that you don`t worry about door dings or trolly bashes.
before:
























After (I got lucky with the lights- a mate was scrapping a newer model and I got them for buckshee, ignore the bumpers, I`ll spray them in the summer):


----------



## bartholomeo

2003 Audi A4 , 2.5tdi, quattro, s-line, 180bhp.


----------



## Maikki

Just bought this baby on Sunday

-92 Scirocco GT II. Built 1/92, delivered to dealer 4/92 and sold 11/92 so she's one of the last ones and I'm 4. owner

Yesterday I only had time to clean it inside, wash and against all rules layer of wax without any prep but she didn't have any wax on :doublesho




























Future plans: Correcting paint defects, full machine polishing, slamming and oem 15" Sebring wheels


----------



## s-line

Here's my first car:




























And my current one:


----------



## ZSimon

My old A3









My new S3









Mums TT









mk2


----------



## Ballistic

Lovely set of wheels :doublesho


----------



## -JP-

ZSimon said:


> mk2


Very tasty Mk2!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ZSimon

unfortunately its totally rotten and so its being broken


----------



## Machugtfour

Here's mine:

92; Rocco GTII
















97' VR6 Highline
























96' Citi Golf Chico


----------



## Clark @ PB

ZSimon said:


> My new S3


Amazing how much nicer those CH's make the car look :thumb:


----------



## Paul_W

Wish it was as clean as that now


----------



## Roel.

Here some photo's from Holland 

Beading 









And I was just wondering how my new wheels will fit


----------



## vince007

:wave: Here's my vw polo gti 06


----------



## Modmedia

LOVE Polo GTi's. 

That is the best colour, you never see any of them about either very rare!


----------



## Russ and his BM

Just saying goodbye to this one after 10 years and 150000 miles...


----------



## -MJ-

My -03 Passat TDI Highline


----------



## nickvw

Here's my other halfs gt-tdi which we just sold, it turned 214k last week :thumb:.....


----------



## csm

My previous Bora 130 TDI....


















Passat TDI


















Currant car Leon FR TDI 150 Still to get a serious clean and new rims lol, Been lowered with Eibachs


----------



## JamesnDaz




----------



## DJR

*Pics*

Pics of my cc on a not so sunny Manchester Sunday


----------



## Ian D

Current Mk3 golf VR6


















My old Leon Cupra










Used to have a MK 2 Scirocco about 10 years ago and still wish I hadnt sold it!


----------



## ALANSHR

technics100 said:


> Mine in order of ownership
> 
> 1996 Audi A4 2.6 V6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 Audi A4 1.9TDi 130bhp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 VW Bora 1.8T Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 Audi A4 1.9TDi Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 Audi S6 4.2 V8 - 340bhp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2003 Audi A4 2.0 Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6th VAG in a row.. can you spot when I got into detailing? From the Red avant on..


They all look pretty clean to me, similar to me range of bm's over the years, you also swop around on the engine front as well, how did you find going from 4.2 to 2.0 litres?


----------



## curley

My R32


----------



## DJR

curley said:


> My R32


Hmmm. Is it not difficult wearing oven gloves when driving:lol:


----------



## rossco_pico

this is my partners car



















this is my old mk 2



















hope you all like :thumb:


----------



## curley

DJR said:


> Hmmm. Is it not difficult wearing oven gloves when driving:lol:


Not me driving it matey I'm not even in the car. I let a good mate have a go around the ring.


----------



## Solberg_

My old car. 1985 Audi 90. Miss it soo much. 


















This is my current car. An Audi S2


----------



## StuaR32t

^^^ no wonder you miss it... its awesome:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

rossco_pico said:


> this is my old mk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you all like :thumb:


Is that golf going around fife now i am sure i have seen some older geezer driving about in it


----------



## josh263uk

My VAG collection:

1st I had a 2 X 2006 Fabia VRS's (same colour, and similar spec. Dealer was offering cost plus £1, so I took them up on the offer:thumb:









then a 2004 3.2 V6 TT, this needed correction, but I didnt know about this until I sold it . I miss this car, especially coming up to the summer.









Then on to my current a SEAT Ibiza 2007:

















Josh


----------



## golf548

QUOTE=Solberg_;2035389]My old car. 1985 Audi 90. Miss it soo much. 


















This is my current car. An Audi S2 
















[/QUOTE]

That Audi 90 is the business.....i would seriously miss it too.....

:argie::argie::argie::argie:[


----------



## big ben

the audi 90 is up there with the best of them in this thread :thumb:


----------



## Solberg_

big ben said:


> the audi 90 is up there with the best of them in this thread :thumb:


Cheers guys!  Those BBS RS rims is just right on a car like that may I say.
The car should just be a little more lowered.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

my mk3 Gti


----------



## P4ULT

some pics of my bora differnt wheels i like the chrome ones the black ones are now for sale so are the chrome 5 spokes but they are in need of a refurb. thecar needs lowering more to do them justice. the top pic is 19" the others are 18"


----------



## cabman

very nice motors in there


----------



## Solaar




----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## robern2

A couple of mine.


----------



## a8kuc

My old Mk4 Golf.


----------



## Drani

x28buc said:


> That S3 is lovely :thumb:


ye that s3 is stunning!!!!! big fan of those cars


----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## Mini 360

STEALTH K3 said:


>


Put that porn away! :lol: VERY tidy car mate. Mucho jealous!


----------



## paranoid73

+1 best vw on here :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo

Thats lovely mate, absolutely stunning.


----------



## rds1985

Mine:


----------



## Archway

some nice ones there .


----------



## TTrich

My little baby. I should really get out to some nice location for some better shots than the driveway ones I have.


----------



## big ben

bump


----------



## Richf

My Skodas


----------



## keano




----------



## GolfFanBoy




----------



## mk4gtiturbo




----------



## cheechy

Here's my precious :buffer::driver:


----------



## Grizzle

cheechy said:


> Here's my precious :buffer::driver:


And precious it is too. what a fecking colour :argie:

Thinking of going VAG my self, having a Caddy van its been thee most reliable vehicle i have had. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

My current fleet of VAG motors, have also owned a Bora TDi and an old School Jetta Big Bumper model.

2002 Passat Sport 1.8T










Dog Carrier, 2002 A6 Avant 2.4 Sport










Dads 2007 Jetta TDi Sport


----------



## tommyzooom

Did some one mention Caddy?


----------



## JenJen

Just a wee selection of VAGs i've owned from past to current

The A5 which i loved and regret ever parting with









The TT 3.2 v6, still floats about in Edinburgh i see it now and again. yeah the heart kinda sinks a wee bit  


















The TT went because simply didnt suit my needs with all the miles i was doing so I got this BMW 320i coupe great car great spec just wasnt fast enough



























And finally the VW Golf GTI with a Shark performance stage 1 remap pushing it up to 257BHP  im not sure who loves it more me and Robert lol


----------



## Twisterboy

Hi all,

Here is my selection of VAG Cars.

My first VAG Car a Skoda Fabia vRS in Lemon yellow.










Then for some reason I went and bought a Ford, which I had for 11 months before it broke so I traded it in for another Skoda... Not a vRS as I've just bought a house but a nice Fabia Estate 1.4 TDI 2 in Brilliant Silver.










This is the car after me owning it for one week it's a 08 plate, so I treated it to a wax and polish.

Cheers

Davy


----------



## uruk hai

The Golf's I've had





The Ibiza my Brother had.


----------



## TheQuail

My Polo


----------



## Leodhasach

cheechy said:


> Here's my precious :buffer::driver:


:argie::argie::argie:

Here's mine in it's current form. Not staying this way for long though :thumb:


----------



## Lost Boys

My Leon Tdi 90 which I've had for 6 years now.



















And one with snow foam :thumb:


----------



## Tom Newton

mine after yesterday 


































































i'm fairly happy with it,

theres still around 15mm movement in the fronts and about 20mm left in the rears, gunna leave it settle for now and then may drop it again. Ride is still awesome.


----------



## DetailMyCar

These are my two:

Leon FR TDi in Zenith Grey




























VW Golf GTi in Magic Black


----------



## -JP-

Polo Steilheck 1994:

























And my Ex-VAG cars:

Jetta 1.8 1989:









Jetta G60 1982:









Passat GT 1994:


----------



## Mini 360

abz001 said:


> And finally the VW Golf GTI with a Shark performance stage 1 remap pushing it up to 257BHP  im not sure who loves it more me and Robert lol


I know where you live then! Always wondered who owned that car! Go past it every time I go to work. Loving the CH's


----------



## F17BAD

1993 Golf GTI - On original Flat black Paint


----------



## DW58

I love Candy White Golfs: - Mine with about 20 miles on the clock on October 27th 2010.





































As it's been for much of the past nine weeks!



















Interior


----------



## -JP-

F17BAD said:


> 1993 Golf GTI - On original Flat black Paint


Nice!!!:thumb:


----------



## alan_n

Mine back in the summer. New wheels and more lows on the way soon.


SDC11353 by alaneary, on Flickr


----------



## james_19742000

Ours from the last couple of years, couple of Tourans and a few beetles!!!
































































Well thats our VAG cars from the last couple of years :thumb:


----------



## nath69uk

Took me over three years and all work done myself.














































Wet sanded.










Polished.










Done!


----------



## davZS

Very very nice Nath a cracking job sir :thumb:


----------



## DW58

Crikey James, you've fairly cracked through the Beetles and Tourans. My only Beetle was a real one, a very late 1975 1303 in Merino Yellow which was my very first car bought in July 1978. I've had other VWs and Audis among other makes across the years, but my Ma & Pa have had VW/Audis uninterrupted since 1968.


----------



## e4n rs

audi s4 2.7 bi turbo on bentley rimz and soon to be packing a 450-500hp punch










at the ring sept 2010


----------



## Idlewillkill

-JP- said:


> Polo Steilheck 1994:


Like that! :thumb:



-JP- said:


> Jetta G60 1982:


Love that! :argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Jordan

The outcast of the VAG family

Viva España!


----------



## Brabus Doc

My old fabia VRS

















My wifes TT Roadster









My mk3 (lots of changes coming soon)


----------



## paddyirishman

The Leaky Leon!!!


----------



## Jordan

extreme blue :argie:

do you live in scotland?

im sure theres only 3 or 4 of them around, one of which is in blantyre, but it's not yours


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Currently motoring about in a Golf MK6 2.0TDi (140)


























History of cars all VW:-

Golf mk5 ('07)
Golf mk5 ('04)
Polo ('01)
Polo ('91)


----------



## paddyirishman

Jordan said:


> extreme blue :argie:
> 
> do you live in scotland?
> 
> im sure theres only 3 or 4 of them around, one of which is in blantyre, but it's not yours


Nope, N. Ireland mate. Thats the reason I wanted it, I wanted something a bit different and the colour seems to be as rare as a hens tooth in rocking horse dung!


----------



## Jordan

paddyirishman said:


> Nope, N. Ireland mate. Thats the reason I wanted it, I wanted something a bit different and the colour seems to be as rare as a hens tooth in rocking horse dung!


thats what i want next, is an EB one, or the dark silver (cant mind the name)

has to be a 20vt though.

practically wrote the toledo off in september, but sorted it myself, but it's just not the same car anymore


----------



## paddyirishman

I'll just stick to my dirty diesel for a while longer, had an R26 Megane before it and the running costs near put my light out! 
Need a break in the weather to get the blacklight and V7 on the Leon, should leave it looking the part!


----------



## Tlionhart




----------



## Lovescars

this my black a4 sline


----------



## Tlionhart

those the 'Y' spoke design alloys as seen on the A5?


----------



## Mini 360

Look like it to me! Love that design. Smart motor mate!


----------



## Adfzx10r

Baker21 said:


> Oh go on then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years old with 168k on the clock and counting............:thumb:


Great looking car and I love those wheels! What make are they matey if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lovescars

yeah i'l had better pictures of alloys thanks for feedback


----------



## Grizzle

oh oh i can joy now lol



















Collect it the 29th Jan.


----------



## Jordan

you finally getting rid of the beemer than Graham?


----------



## davelincs

Heres a couple of mine


----------



## kempe

Here is my VAG :thumb: 2 litre turbo diesel Dodge caliber



















Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jordan

Admittedly it's half german, but not vag lol


----------



## kempe

Jordan said:


> Admittedly it's half german, but not vag lol


why aint it?


----------



## Jordan

it's not made under the VAG group,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Group


----------



## kempe

Jordan said:


> Admittedly it's half german, but not vag lol


Who makes the heart of this car? VW! Most of the parts on the car uuuuummmmm? VW! I THINK ITS A VAG!


----------



## kempe

Jordan said:


> it's not made under the VAG group,
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Group


Its a VAG :wall: LMAO its got the heart of a vag though thats all that matters to me :lol:


----------



## Jordan

i stand corrected  :lol:


----------



## kempe

Jordan said:


> i stand corrected  :lol:


Should of looked in to it a bit more and not just go on the first list i see :thumb:


----------



## zachtdi

this is my shiney but dirty ibiza tdi 130, the wheels should be silver lol


----------



## David

Jordan said:


> extreme blue :argie:
> 
> do you live in scotland?
> 
> im sure theres only 3 or 4 of them around, one of which is in blantyre, but it's not yours


that Leon belongs to someone called Becky does it not? well it was when i knew her :lol:


----------



## craig_bora16v

My pride and joy


----------



## Mini 360

craig_bora16v said:


> My pride and joy


Needs to be lowered! Either that or slightly smaller wheels. they lok a tad out of proportion to me.

Love Boras though. Something different from the usual MK4 Golfs you see everywhere!


----------



## Victor

needs black headlights tho,


----------



## JasonPD

My current MK2 when I picked her up 4 months ago...










And how she looks now...


----------



## chip20




----------



## Airthy

Chip 20

love the golfs above the silver looks lush.


----------



## chip20

Airthy said:


> Chip 20
> 
> love the golfs above the silver looks lush.


Cheers.The silver one was my first MK5 then got the red ED30


----------



## Clb Ltd

Chris CPT said:


> My Seat Toledo 1.9TDi
> I guess this is a VAG car as it's got Audi/VW stamps and badges all over the engine/suspension etc:thumb:


good reflection shots on that chris


----------



## m33porsche

My first audi - very impressed!


----------



## Griff..

JasonPD said:


> My current MK2 when I picked her up 4 months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how she looks now...


Good transformation, just need to autosol the tail pipes, or paint them black :speechles.

maybe think about having the rims belted - made wider.


----------



## JasonPD

Griff.. said:


> Good transformation, just need to autosol the tail pipes, or paint them black :speechles.
> 
> maybe think about having the rims belted - made wider.


Yea the pipes are pretty dull, I was thinking of putting a standard exhaust back on but undecided still 

Never thought about making rims wider... sounds expensive!


----------



## JasonPD

scoobynutz said:


> *A few of my oldies and my current Mk2 Valver...*
> 
> MK3 Gti 1.8t 20vT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VR6 Highline..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Current Mk2 Gti 16v..


Stunning mk2 buddy :thumb:


----------



## Griff..

JasonPD said:


> Yea the pipes are pretty dull, I was thinking of putting a standard exhaust back on but undecided still
> 
> Never thought about making rims wider... sounds expensive!


Got a mate, whos mate does them, currently doing a mk1 caddy, 8" fronts and 10" rears!
Splits the front lip fit metal belt weld lip back on.

Type banded wheels into eBay for pictures and contacts


----------



## Alan W

Grizzle said:


> oh oh i can joy now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collect it the 29th Jan.


Nice one G! :thumb:

Look forward to seeing it! 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W

My (recently sold) TT.

Alan W


----------



## Summit Detailing

Current steed:-


----------



## David

Grizzle said:


> oh oh i can joy now lol


much for an airport run?


----------



## Deano

this thread has inspired me. I'll was the audi tomorrow and get some decent pics.


----------



## kev hall2

ASH 54 said:


> ok decided this thread needs a bit more air
> 
> my old ghia


Great car, what is it?


----------



## SportWag

Heres mine.............


----------



## Jordan

kev hall2 said:


> Great car, what is it?


VW Karmann Ghia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Karmann_Ghia

stunning cars


----------



## bug.mania

my '72 beetle
























with my b3 passat


----------



## F1 CJE UK

My Skoda VRS


----------



## DW58

Very nice.


----------



## Boothy

My Mk5 Gti






















































:thumb:


----------



## DW58

Lovely reflections/beading, what LSP are you using?


----------



## col8482




----------



## craigy123

My current car























































My Ibiza before the golf


















































And my Polo GTi before the Ibiza


----------



## shamus1975

love this thread


----------



## J99NNO

Heres my Passat Highline, one of the last 1.9's.


----------



## scoob666

Here's my latest .. 2001 passat 1.8 20vT sport 2 days after i bought it just after i fitted the wheels. The current pictures will be up shortly just as soon as its back from its body repair from vw ( 10 years old and still covered under warranty :thumb: )


----------



## Boothy

DW58 said:


> Lovely reflections/beading, what LSP are you using?


The reflection was after using Lusso Oro wax and the beading is from Colinite 845. :thumb:


----------



## Blockwax

*my old wheels getting older*










12 yrs old now it cant go on for much longer.....unless?


----------



## Blockwax

*oops poor pic above*










hows this.......


----------



## Boothy

Blockwax said:


> hows this.......


Am I missing something here? VAG, not JAG cars.

Nice Jag though! Lol


----------



## Mini 360

Blockwax said:


> 12 yrs old now it cant go on for much longer.....unless?


Never knew Volkswagen made jags! :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poke13

nick30 said:


> very nice mike, some lovely cars on this thread. liking the red ed30 to and Jays GTD is gorgeus, saw it today, very nice :thumb:
> 
> this is mine...


What's happened to that image post/link?


----------



## Poke13

winrya said:


> Here's my baby


Gorgeous love the 3dr GTI's in Black! You got Sat Nav in yours? Think it makes the interior look spot on! Was a close call between on of those and mine.


----------



## DW58

WTF is going on here, first very non-VAG Jaguars and now dweebs?


----------



## Poke13

Ah go on then! Here's my 2003 8L S3 














































Great thread this been reading through it bit by bit and the page numbers are just going up and up! Makes me proud to be a VAG owner!


----------



## Poke13

JasonPD said:


> My current MK2 when I picked her up 4 months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how she looks now...


Amazing job!


----------



## holty

Go on then


----------



## DW58

You need to edit your post so that just "


----------



## holty

Yeah spotted that thanks - did a quick reply, didnt realise the img was different - should be cool now


----------



## DW58

Am I the only one who just doesn't like coloured/black alloys?


----------



## Shamrockez

Here's some of our lot:



























Last one did look like this:









But now looks more like this:


----------



## hillhound

My most recent cars. VAG estate theme!









'The hearse'









'The fire engine'









'The limo'

Wonder what will be next?


----------



## AliBailey88

2004 audi A4 b6 sport s-line


----------



## Grizzle

Jordan said:


> you finally getting rid of the beemer than Graham?


Yeh time to move on mate :thumb:



Alan W said:


> Nice one G! :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to seeing it!
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan bit of work to do (machine, good deep clean of the wheels, clean up of the red calipers) but will get there in the end at least it start with no hunting in between lol.



David said:


> much for an airport run?


Sook it, plums, my


----------



## Tom Newton

my bad if ive posted these

the Polo

had far to many wheels for this in the 5 months i owned it lol










































current beast










































had a set of 19" Speedlines for this but sold them










currently looks like this










Just so happens its forsale aswell  so if anyones interest let me know. or if you have a nice 1.4 Mk5 Golf let me know


----------



## KOOLIE

dw58 said:


> am i the only one who just doesn't like coloured/black alloys?


boring!!!!


----------



## DW58

So polite (not).


----------



## Blockwax

DW58 said:


> WTF is going on here, first very non-VAG Jaguars and now dweebs?


My fault, didnt know what Vags were, im new,im old, im interested in finding out all sorts of things, including all the forum speak..........what penalty will i have to serve ?...........PS its not a Jag either........


----------



## bigmc

DW58 said:


> Am I the only one who just doesn't like coloured/black alloys?


I like the colours but absolutely detest black, you might as well have steel wheels as you get about the same amount of detail.


----------



## Blockwax

*magic polish*

Its either by using the the new Mags wonder sheen or hes rubbed the darn thing away........:lol:


----------



## Tom Newton

my new one


----------



## robtech

hi dude is this candy white? soz thats meant for the white vw cab


----------



## nickfrog

Looks like silver to me...

Anyway, that's my VAG car in action:


----------



## Jonay

The closest thing I have to a full car shot...

Audi A3 Quattro Sport 2.0TDi


----------



## DW58

I love Candy White Golfs, but I am biased


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

2001 Octavia vRS with a few subtle tweaks. Around 215bhp.


----------



## Blw

My NA Tune mk4 R32 been tweeked since these pics


----------



## TIODGE

go on then
Stage 2 = 280bhp


----------



## Dmac1969

My Current MKV GTI '05


----------



## Dmac1969

Last car before GTI - 1999 V reg Fabia Comfort.









Octavia vRS









Octavia Slxi 20VT


----------



## DW58

Nice GTi DMac :thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969

DW58 said:


> Nice GTi DMac :thumb:


Cheers! :thumb:

PS , My last Aircooled Beetle (73 GT in Apfelgrun)










I dont have pics of the 1303 Campaign Edition (HKS 244N) or my 1969 1300 (LER 429G) . nor do I have a pic of the car I learned to drive in , my late Fathers Mk1 Polo SKS 325T.


----------



## DW58

Takes me back, my very first car in 1978 was a 1975 1303 in Marinogelb (KCF114P). Ran it until August 1983 when it was written off in an accident, but it was salvaged and rebuilt, I last saw it around 2000.


----------



## Dmac1969

DW58 said:


> Takes me back, my very first car in 1978 was a 1975 1303 in Marinogelb (KCF114P). Ran it until August 1983 when it was written off in an accident, but it was salvaged and rebuilt, I last saw it around 2000.


It lasted well then! 1303s love the rust!!!

This wasnt mine , but mine was identical to this....


----------



## DW58

Yes, It was in need of four new wings plus other bits when I lost her, I took the insurance money and ran. Someone had more determination than me - but they got mint mechanics.


----------



## h20vrrq

Might as well add my '91 quattro


----------



## dannyson

VAG? - scuse me being dumb? Value added gear? Very awesome Gars? Very automobile grind? ... No I give up....


----------



## S-X-I

Tom Newton said:


> my new one


Stunning!!!

My Sis has the Ibiza SC Goodstuff in Candy White, they are very nice cars!


----------



## dannyson

Volkswagen nonsense ... jesus!!


----------



## dannyson

wish I hadn't asked!! - though no one here gave me a reply - thanks chaps..!!


----------



## dannyson

And their I was thinking this was a partially friend
site... Not So... !


----------



## S-X-I

dannyson said:


> VAG? - scuse me being dumb? Value added gear? Very awesome Gars? Very automobile grind? ... No I give up....


Volkswagen Audi Group

Basically all the marques that are headed by VW and Audi

VW
Audi
Seat
Skoda
Lamborghini
Bentley
Bugatti

Hope this answer calms you down a bit :thumb:


----------



## Jordan

S-X-I said:


> Volkswagen Audi Group
> 
> Basically all the marques that are headed by VW and Audi
> 
> VW
> Audi
> Seat
> Skoda
> Lamborghini
> Bentley
> Bugatti
> 
> Hope this answer calms you down a bit :thumb:


it actually means Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft, which means share society, which then means it's the company that's limited by shares...

remember, the beetle was the people's car.

but yeah, you're right about them heading all those marques, and i think they're still trying to get a hold of porsche atm


----------



## JenJen

Jordan your right, vw are wanting to merge with them but I heard they are investigating vw at the moment... So it's on hold


----------



## bigmc

Isn't it Porsche trying to by VAG not the other way round?


----------



## PaulTheo

Here is my VAG and I will try to post some pics after I have polished and waxed it this weekend depending on the weather.


----------



## GPS

My A3 2.0Tdi 170bhp S-Line Quattro :thumb:


----------



## bug.mania

want /\/\/\


----------



## Dmac1969

GPS said:


> My A3 2.0Tdi 170bhp S-Line Quattro :thumb:


Cracking pics!! :thumb:


----------



## Leeds220

GPS, are those photos taken next to Ullswater in the lake district??

(I know I'm supposed to be looking at the car but the scenery looks familiar!)


----------



## GPS

Leeds220 said:


> GPS, are those photos taken next to Ullswater in the lake district??
> 
> (I know I'm supposed to be looking at the car but the scenery looks familiar!)


Certainly are mate, well spotted. Took it for a road trip and stopped off for a few quick shots. Cheers for the comments though guys :thumb:


----------



## Leeds220

GPS said:


> Certainly are mate, well spotted. Took it for a road trip and stopped off for a few quick shots. Cheers for the comments though guys :thumb:


Haha what a geek I am lol

Cracking looking car though and some great driving roads in that area.


----------



## GPS

Leeds220 said:


> Haha what a geek I am lol
> 
> Cracking looking car though and some great driving roads in that area.


Cheers fella, currently thinking of getting rid of it though - just fancy a change. Yeah the roads are awesome around there :driver: :car:


----------



## Buck

Quick shot of mine taken with its new alloys. Car still needs its detail but that'll be in a few weeks when the weather has (hopefully) improved


----------



## Dan J

these are my mates cars that ive done work on in the past.


----------



## nixon

My leased R32 went back just after Christmas. This morning I googled the number plate and found some pics! Still looks good but the 100 odd miles the guys did driving it to auction shows a bit. Also the ****s put scratches all over her! 1 example shown below. Feel a little bit upset tbh! Whoever bought this car is one lucky person. Anyway, on with the show














































How not to wash a car:










I'm proud of the finish as the work was done by my own fair hands (no machines) - BH soft clay, megs gold class shampoo, SRP and megs #21 sealant. Just a pity someone washed it pre-auction with a rake!


----------



## DW58

cheekeemonkey said:


> Quick shot of mine taken with its new alloys. Car still needs its detail but that'll be in a few weeks when the weather has (hopefully) improved


Very nice CM, I love those Vancouvers - I loath over-complicated alloys, those are spot-on.


----------



## Dmac1969

Couple of nice Golfs there fellas ^^^


----------



## prolfe

Here's my littly Octy:


















Inside:

















any one of my Octy and my outgoing A3 170:


----------



## GTSport

This is my current car an Audi TTS built March 2009:










Will be replaced beginning of April 2011 with a TTRS looking like this one but with the rear spolier on top:


----------



## dest




----------



## Gizmo68

My latest:
1 day (550 miles) old, just before the winter wheels went on.









Sitting on it's winter wheels after just being detailed


----------



## DW58

Lovely Skoda.


----------



## grant motox

prolfe said:


> Here's my littly Octy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one of my Octy and my outgoing A3 170:


Petrol or diesel ?


----------



## BENJY

My old diesel
The day I picked it up








After a few upgrades

































My current GTI


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

My next car. :argie:


----------



## DW58

Thank goodness, Corsa's showing some sense 

Is this in the future or soon?


----------



## Deano

not the best pics. new rims and suspension soon.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

DW58 said:


> Thank goodness, Corsa's showing some sense
> 
> Is this in the future or soon?


Near future - cheeky sod!


----------



## Kaz

My Bora



















The other half Edition 30



















Our mk2 - which is a bit clean, it's been fully restored.





































I don't seem to have a completed shot of the underside or engine bay.

Recent past cars -










The eagle eye'd amoung you may recognise this blue Caddy, it went to a very good home!










My old VR, paint was awful on this thing..










I'll stop there, could go on for longer though, several mk3's and mk2's more - all missed!


----------



## yetizone

Loving that restored MK2 :argie:


----------



## Kaz

yetizone said:


> Loving that restored MK2 :argie:


Thanks, its off the road for the winter - I must get some decent pics of it when it comes out of hybernation.


----------



## jcm

My new Skoda Fabia vRS.


----------



## Alan H

A crap pic I took with my camera phone......


----------



## Alan H

S-X-I said:


> Volkswagen Audi Group


It's not Volkswagen Audi Group.. that's a common misconception.

It's VW AG (Aktiengesellschaft) basically it's the German equivalent of a PLC (I think)


----------



## possul

red grill is back on now!


----------



## robtech




----------



## robtech




----------



## Alan H

Alan H said:


> A crap pic I took with my camera phone......


Do you think I should lower it?


----------



## robtech




----------



## country boy




----------



## possul

Awesome effects robtech


----------



## MarkMac

lovely golf youve got there country boy :thumb:


----------



## MarkMac

a pic of my current motor taken last summer... different wheels sat ready for this summer :-] along with a new DA ready to make here a bit more shiny,when i get the time :buffer:


----------



## bug.mania

possul said:


> red grill is back on now!





country boy said:


>


i would happly drive either of those :argie:

my new toy










half way down on the coils untill i get a sump guard :devil:


----------



## prolfe

grant motox said:


> Petrol or diesel ?


Both are diesels because of the miles I do. The A3 was the older PD and the Octy the newer CR version of the 170bhp 2.0.


----------



## si74

My MK4 and mk2 that am working on


----------



## scratcher

Alan H said:


> Do you think I should lower it?


YES :thumb:


----------



## DW58

Alan H said:


> Do you think I should lower it?


No!


----------



## Danbo

My new toy.


----------



## Tom Newton

update on mine



































needs to go lower


----------



## jl2010

heres mine


----------



## Concho

'08 reg Seat Leon FR TDi




























:driver:


----------



## Alan W

Tom Newton said:


> update on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs to go lower


Looks great Tom! :thumb:

What suspension have you got fitted and what model of Ibiza is it?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Lee Edgecombe

My Seat Leon FR TDI. Ive had it for about 2 years now, prity happy with it. Photos taken quite recently but i seriously need a new rear number plate lol


----------



## Tom Newton

Alan W said:


> Looks great Tom! :thumb:
> 
> What suspension have you got fitted and what model of Ibiza is it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Orite buddy, KW V1's all the way down all round. Adjusters/helpers still in.

mines a '09 1.4 16v Sport.


----------



## Concho

Identical to mine at the top of this page Lee, (except you've removed the work "LEON" on the back). Best way for an FR I think, side skirts and spoiler with original bumpers and 18's. Looking good


----------



## Lee Edgecombe

Concho said:


> Identical to mine at the top of this page Lee, (except you've removed the work "LEON" on the back). Best way for an FR I think, side skirts and spoiler with original bumpers and 18's. Looking good


yes i did see it  i agree, im not a big fan of the K1 bumpers, just the side skirts and spoiler. I also got the Linea-R front grill as well if you didnt notice, matches the lower front grill instead of the vertical slates on the original grill. Nice touch i think


----------



## Concho

Yeah the grill looks better. I have a quote to get that and it's something I'll do soon. You got any other mods planned for it?


----------



## Gizmo68

scuba said:


> My latest:
> 1 day (550 miles) old, just before the winter wheels went on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on it's winter wheels after just being detailed


& how it looks now the winter wheels are off (and it's clean)


----------



## DJM1982

heres mine current car:

































previous car (before i needed a sensible diesel)


----------



## Lee Edgecombe

Concho said:


> Yeah the grill looks better. I have a quote to get that and it's something I'll do soon. You got any other mods planned for it?


Well ive been thinking about stage 2 dpf delete but undecided about it, was thinking of changing it for a facelift cupra.


----------



## nethers66

*New Scirocco R*

Hi pics of my new Scirocco (had it about 3 weeks) its replaced my Alfa Brera.





































its the "R" version 2.0T 265hp FWD with the DSG gearbox, its quite rapid :thumb:


----------



## m33porsche

lovely motor, best colour imo
you can nudge these up to 310bhp with re-map..


----------



## nethers66

m33porsche said:


> lovely motor, best colour imo
> you can nudge these up to 310bhp with re-map..


I've looked but its pretty brutal at 265hp


----------



## Big Buffer

Simples Avant


----------



## chris141

My R32 which I am now selling


----------



## Big Buffer

Nice dub


----------



## Boothy

nethers66 said:


> I've looked but its pretty brutal at 265hp


I bet its remapped withing 12 months and if not, it should be :car:


----------



## DW58

nethers66 said:


> Hi pics of my new Scirocco (had it about 3 weeks) its replaced my Alfa Brera.
> 
> its the "R" version 2.0T 265hp FWD with the DSG gearbox, its quite rapid :thumb:


Absolutely superb :thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969

nethers66 said:


> Hi pics of my new Scirocco (had it about 3 weeks) its replaced my Alfa Brera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the "R" version 2.0T 265hp FWD with the DSG gearbox, its quite rapid :thumb:


Gorgeous 'dub mate - I really rate these , and Id have one over the Golf R , even without the 4 motion. Best colour for one as well.:thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969

chris141 said:


> My R32 which I am now selling


Stunning Golf , Ive got a MkV GTI but love this colour , shame its not a GTI colour as well...


----------



## ved

Here's a few of the GTI. I'll get some of the V6 up when I've finally sorted a few scrapes on one of the doors.


----------



## adam-TT




----------



## gfunk

*my mk2*

picture of my VAG


----------



## ved

Oh my!


----------



## anthonyh90

Here's my current car. will get some better pics and post them up soon


----------



## uberbmw

gfunk said:


> picture of my VAG


Lush, are you going to DC?


----------



## herbie147

Here's my runnabout




























Here's my new one which I pick up this week


----------



## paul syverson

a couple of pics of the a3 1.8t quattro


----------



## mislavto

F1 CJE UK said:


> My Skoda VRS


beautiful rs :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery

One I detailed a few weeks ago


----------



## mislavto

scuba said:


> My latest:
> 1 day (550 miles) old, just before the winter wheels went on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on it's winter wheels after just being detailed


sick interior :thumb:


----------



## Tom Newton

update on mine










sitting on Mazda 6 MPS wheels believe it or not


----------



## DW58

The wheels look really good. I'm not a fan of over-complicated alloys - I really like those on the Ibiza - lovely car, nicely customised without being over-done like so many we see.


----------



## Twisterboy

Cracking looking Ibiza, I take it the Mazda alloys were a straight fit?

Davy


----------



## Alan W

Looks great Tom! (Very OEM) :thumb:

I hope that's a reflection of the mirror on your door and not a dent. 

Alan W


----------



## stubie

My R32 








The brides Rocco


----------



## Tom Newton

DW58 said:


> The wheels look really good. I'm not a fan of over-complicated alloys - I really like those on the Ibiza - lovely car, nicely customised without being over-done like so many we see.


thanks mate! 



Twisterboy said:


> Cracking looking Ibiza, I take it the Mazda alloys were a straight fit?
> 
> Davy


Cheers mate, nah buddy running 20mm H&R PCD adaptors going from 5x100 to 5x114.3

wanna get 25mm for the rears 



Alan W said:


> Looks great Tom! (Very OEM) :thumb:
> 
> I hope that's a reflection of the mirror on your door and not a dent.
> 
> Alan W


cheers mate, unfortunatly that is a dent, went back to my car in the works car park to find it on the side


----------



## Alan W

Tom Newton said:


> cheers mate, unfortunatly that is a dent, went back to my car in the works car park to find it on the side


 Not sure where you are Tom but EliteCarCare have a very good service for PDR. 

Alan W


----------



## Gizmo68

Tom Newton said:


> thanks mate!
> cheers mate, unfortunatly that is a dent, went back to my car in the works car park to find it on the side


I know a guy in Pembrokeshire who is _VERY _good, he took several out of my old Superb without a trace being left.

His details are:
Andy [email protected]


----------



## bug.mania

update on mine


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## ROMEYR32

*Vag*

Last but not least - heres mine:thumb:


----------



## gm8

some of mine .


----------



## Grizzle

Plans in the next week or so Tints and Eibach pro springs.


----------



## country boy

Couple of mine from the Early Edition show


----------



## THE CHAMP

country boy said:


> Couple of mine from the Early Edition show


 Why the Bentley centre caps as its plan to see its a VW golf


----------



## Jdudley90

Thats because there bentley wheels :/
It's just the style


----------



## scratcher

THE CHAMP said:


> What style is that then ? Chavey springs to mind


It's just a fashion thing within the VW scene.

This is my new car, only had it 2 weeks but it's on the way to being how I want it


----------



## Idlewillkill

THE CHAMP said:


> What style is that then ? Chavey springs to mind


Yeah nothing says chav quite like Bentley.....

Car looked killer at Early Edition dude, good work and I don't really like new cars :thumb:


----------



## country boy

Idlewillkill said:


> Yeah nothing says chav quite like Bentley.....
> 
> Car looked killer at Early Edition dude, good work and I don't really like new cars :thumb:


Thanks,its the first time i've ever had it described as 'chavvy'!!


----------



## Serkie

Scirocco 2.0 TSI + Bluefin
Truffle Leather


----------



## Paul N

country boy said:


> Couple of mine from the Early Edition show


looked amazing still got a burnt neck from early edition


----------



## Coxy914

Here's a few of mine!

a trio of sports
Audi 80 sport, Audi 90 sport 20v, Audi 100 sport









1986 Audi 90CD









the 100 coupe S


----------



## MarkMac

Nice !


----------



## Tom Newton

my bro snapped these today


----------



## Alan W

Car looks superb Tom and great photos! :thumb:

The new wheels suit the angular and chiselled shape of the Ibiza well in my opinion. 

Alan W


----------



## will89

Washed the car on friday so thought i'd take some pics, here is a couple.


----------



## jontymo

Here's my new TTS





































Enjoy

jontymo


----------



## Flair

My A3 i got rid of just before christmas.


----------



## DW58

Tom Newton said:


> my bro snapped these today


A beautiful Ibiza, thanks for sharing.



jontymo said:


> Here's my new TTS
> Enjoy
> 
> jontymo


Another gorgeous car - lovely in white, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prolfe

Updated pics of my Skoda:
Original:








White surround:








Black surround and mirrors:


----------



## scratcher

New wheels for Dorry


----------



## Godderz23

My 2001 polo gti




























Chris.


----------



## D-Dub

My Mk2 Golf G60 Edition One


----------



## JenJen

I <3 Dubs i really do specially when they are as clean as these 

Heres my newest vag, apologies but its still standard but that shall all change tonight hopefully


----------



## SadisticSponge




----------



## DW58

@ SadisticSponge - no image showing! Can you please correct.


----------



## SadisticSponge

I'm new to this stuff. How?


----------



## SadisticSponge

http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/k603/SadisticSponge/?action=view&current=224622_10150169779893419_516068418_6583947_7704443_n.jpg


----------



## DW58

Not sure what you've done, but you need to host your photo online to be able to show it on the forum (or) attach it to your post.

To host, you would need to open an account (free) with a host like Photobucket.com or flickr.

To attach, look below the Advanced posting box and you'll see "Attach files/Manage attachments" - you can upload a photo(s) here.

[edit]

I see you've got Photobucket. If you edit your post and add







afterwards (no spaces), the photo and not the url will show on the forum. If you copy "IMG Code" from photobucket, it will do this for you.


----------



## SadisticSponge

Wheyheyyy


----------



## JenJen

Oops I moved the pic in photobucket...

Heres my new ride its a 2005 A4 3.0L V6 Sline


----------



## SadisticSponge

Alan H said:


> Do you think I should lower it?


I think you should stick some rims on it first.


----------



## id_doug

Here's my Audi A4 s-line










and a bit of beading porn


----------



## CIJ84

My baby


----------



## 182_Blue

Mine


----------



## scratcher

SadisticSponge said:


> I think you should stick some rims on it first.


Get low first, wheels second :thumb:


----------



## Lowlifedubber

Here's my offering.mk3 Golf sprayed just over a week ago.
Now it's driving me mad as i cant wax it till the paint is hard!ARGH!
Got all my polishing stuff here just cant use it 
Buildthread here:http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=185648.0


----------



## paranoid73

CIJ84 said:


> My baby


Great photo, How do you get that effect in photoshop?


----------



## CIJ84

The photo was edited in Lightroom, i cant actually take credit for the photo, it was my mate who done it. I was in the process of uploading some "none tampered" pics yesterday but i lost internet connection!! Dam this working away at sea haha!! Cheers tho!

Chris


----------



## ben16v

between me and the GF we`ve had a few
















































what my drive used to look like


----------



## robtech




----------



## CIJ84

Nice mate, been looking into a Mk1 Project!


----------



## Tom Newton

latest of mine


----------



## Jonny_McC




----------



## Tips

Tom Newton said:


> latest of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently for sale, heading back to a Passat B6


Wow - how did you manage that shine on silver?


----------



## DampDog

My new baby... "Wolfie"









My previous baby... "Hermann" (taken day before I sold him)









OK... I admit it I've got a soft spot for vdubs...


----------



## BlackPassat

My VW Passat 3BG 2.0 20v 2003


----------



## tom-coupe

just found this guys you lot might like it

http://tex-air.blogspot.com/


----------



## DW58

Tom Newton said:


> latest of mine





DampDog said:


> My new baby... "Wolfie"
> 
> View attachment 18112


Two real crackers there.


----------



## MattDuffy88

What model/size/fitment are those wheels Tom?, i think a set would look nice on my toledo


----------



## Tom Newton

Tips said:


> Wow - how did you manage that shine on silver?


cheers mate, after a good clean with gold class etc and its only autoglym high def wax, was a nice sunny day :thumb:



MattDuffy88 said:


> What model/size/fitment are those wheels Tom?, i think a set would look nice on my toledo


they are a opitional extra on this shape ibiza, they are called 'Saga'. they are real nice wheels i made of point of buying the car with them fitted because they dont come up very often :thumb:

they are 7.5j 17's ET43 with 215/40/17

ideally it needed narrower tyres because of this










selling the car standard so took the coils off today to find the tyres have been rubbing the coilover :doublesho


----------



## Boothy

Tips said:


> Wow - how did you manage that shine on silver?


Did you not use a HDR photo editor? It's got that sort of look to it. That and the fact It looks pretty darn good!


----------



## Ming

Here's mine.
VW Touareg, V10 turbo diesel. 313bhp 515 ft lb of torque!!
Grunt she has. MMmmmmmm
















Ming the Big boy!! LOL (I wish)


----------



## SarahAnn

Tom Newton said:


> latest of mine


That paintwork looks fab Tom. What did you use on it? :wave:
I read backwards and found out. Looks fab


----------



## DampDog

Tom Newton said:


> latest of mine


That's "Gods own shine!!"

What did you use to achieve that, just love the glossy well look. Cars a credit to you. _(just working my way back through the topic, there's some stunnging cars and work here.. Respec.. )_


----------



## WHIZZER

Wheels look great


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

mine from page 12


----------



## *MAGIC*




----------



## vroomtshh

A couple of mine


----------



## Dannymct

Took these today


----------



## BlackFerret

my A6 still needs a lot of correction but it still knows how to shine in the right light!


----------



## Tom Newton

gave my dads car a once over


----------



## country boy

Couple of nice reflection shots from the w'end


----------



## Titus A Duxass

My 1989 VW T3 Multivan (now a camper).


----------



## Bristle Hound

My Ibis White B8 Audi A4 S-line 2.0 TFSI quattro


----------



## paranoid73

country boy said:


> Couple of nice reflection shots from the w'end


Very nice, how did you get that effect on the photo?


----------



## DampDog

country boy said:


> Couple of nice reflection shots from the w'end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a glossy car, what did you use on that?


----------



## country boy

DampDog said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of nice reflection shots from the w'end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a glossy car, what did you use on that?
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of SRP,one coat of Poorboys BH topped with Megs NXT tech 2 then went over it with Autosmart reglaze and went over it again quickly in the morning before the show with Megs Ultimate detailer!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shuff01

What kind of mods if any are required to fit the Bentley wheels?


----------



## country boy

Shuff01 said:


> What kind of mods if any are required to fit the Bentley wheels?


None at all the Bentley wheels are the same 5x112 stud pattern as VW  You just have to fit tiny tyres for them to go under the arch as there 9j wide!!


----------



## -Ashley-

Back before I was TRULY into detailing I owned this:




























And then this:


----------



## Happy

my 1.8T after my first official detailing attempt


----------



## badly_dubbed

my mk5 R32


----------



## Alan W

Looking superb there Davy! :thumb:

Alan W

P.S. We need more photos please!


----------



## A18_RYU

just a taster of a few i have done :wave:


----------



## badly_dubbed

Alan W said:


> Looking superb there Davy! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W
> 
> P.S. We need more photos please!


hey alan!

cheeers!

oh im sure mr Defined will sort you out with a few shortly


----------



## yetizone

The new arrival...


----------



## Grizzle

badly_dubbed said:


> my mk5 R32


You have lost a hell of a lot of weight man!!!


----------



## Grizzle

Not the best of pics but was gettin the wheels aligned after the new Eibachs


----------



## badly_dubbed

Grizzle said:


> You have lost a hell of a lot of weight man!!!


coming up on 8.5stone in total mate
:thumb:


----------



## dave smith

heres a few of my old gti


----------



## DW58

yetizone said:


> The new arrival...


Simply gorgeous :argie:


----------



## pee

My new car


----------



## Alan W

badly_dubbed said:


> hey alan!
> 
> cheeers!
> 
> oh im sure mr Defined will sort you out with a few shortly


I'll look forward to that! :thumb:

C'mon then Gordon what's keeping you! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## apmaman

Picked it up yesterday


----------



## pee

apmaman said:


> Picked it up yesterday


:argie: niiiiice


----------



## yetizone

apmaman said:


> Picked it up yesterday


Love the colour :thumb:


----------



## apmaman

Cheers guys. Not sure if its The Hulk green or Godzilla green...


----------



## pee

Think the proper name for it is rallye green.


----------



## CIJ84

badly_dubbed said:


> my mk5 R32


Makes me want to lower mine so much, that looks the dogs b&%ll^xs


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Just finished this...


----------



## badly_dubbed

rotiform 3piece forged BLQ splits!

exactly the rim im ordering for the R32


----------



## paranoid73

Thats one nice van :thumb:


----------



## clokey

Love these vans, with just a simple few choice mods they look cool.


----------



## PO51 DUB




----------



## robtech

love the van,and the handcuffs...kinky


----------



## b9rgo1234

Hi guys, :wave:

Just a couple of pics "before and after" a few mods.
Lowered and wheels refurbished. 
Hope you like :thumb:


----------



## mike07_s

Just found this thread so thought i'd chip in.

2004 Skoda Fabia vRS

Few cosmetic mods;

LCR Splitter
Wind Delfectors
Sunstrip
Colour Coding
OEM Mudflaps
Anthracite Alloys
Aero Wipers
Rear Polo Aero Wiper
VW Shark Fin Ariel
Facelift vRS Badges
LED Interior & Number Plate Bulbs, Uprated Headlight, Sidelight & Main Beam Bulbs
VW Blue Tinted Wing Mirror Glass

Performance, Suspension & Other;

Whiteline RARB
Seat Sport Strut Brace
PD 160 Intake & Green Cotton Filter
Samco Vacuum Hoses
Samco Coolant Hoses
Samco Boost Pipes & Forge Couplings
Mufflerectomy - (Muffler removed)
Bonnet Lifter Kit
Custom Fuel Filter Cover
Engine Bay Colour Coding

Future Mods;

KW Variant 1 Inox Coilovers 
312mm Brake Upgrade
Remap - (165 bhp, 280 lbs.ft est)
Rear Strut Brace
SuperPro Bushes
Few more styling mods

Some Pictures;























































Thanks for looking


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Love that red van!!!

My old mk4 R32. Loved it but had to sell it after moving to Bristol (from London) with no secure parking - it got done over twice costing £3k in damage.


----------



## D-Dub

One of mine from BVF '11


----------



## keano




----------



## scoobymad




----------



## ved

Here's my new one and the missus' Anni


----------



## Graham225

*My TT*

My MK1 TT which i have had from new, i think the MK1's curves are much more sexier than the MK2 imho of course.

Enjoy

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s37/graham1426/TT003-1.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s37/graham1426/TT002-2.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s37/graham1426/TT005-1.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s37/graham1426/Wedding026.jpg


----------



## ved

Much better pic of mine after this weekends work


----------



## adam-TT

up to date pictures of my TT

















nice place to have a boost hose pop off









still working on the engine bay


----------



## si hoc

D-Dub said:


> One of mine from BVF '11


awesome mate


----------



## balz

my brother's golf tdi


----------



## loneranger

This was my contribution to lets see those Audi's

This was my wife's TT, check out the purple Recaro's... an expensive option apparently! She liked it!!


















My A3 Tdi 170BHP S line, nice car but harsh ride.


----------



## banditbarron

Sneaky few pix of the new brakes and wheels fitted the weekend


----------



## dzTT

nice wheels banditbarron

heres mine from a few weeks ago


















Gonna try my hand at proper detailing in the next few weeks

Dazz :thumb:


----------



## JARS

here's my latest VAG .....










(hopefully the picture will work!!)


----------



## Claireeyy

Here is my new one


----------



## stuart.cameron




----------



## WEDEL.1

I love those wheels. :doublesho



Claireeyy said:


> Here is my new one


----------



## moosh

Heres my A3, havent done much to it so far...

Fitted:-
V-Maxx coilovers set on 'as low as she will go'.
Yellow Fogs.
Black Edition Grill.

To come:-
19" VMR 710 in graphite grey.
DPF Delete
Re Map


----------



## moosh

stuart.cameron said:


>


I love this car! Saw the detail of it :thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy

WEDEL.1 said:


> I love those wheels. :doublesho


They are no longer on and are for sale. I have new wheels in mind for next year


----------



## The Cueball

Oooh, ooooh, now that I have joined the boring and dull clan, can I post some photos.... :lol: 



















:wall::wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Damm Rasmussen

*Fantastic*



technics100 said:


> 6th VAG in a row.. can you spot when I got into detailing? From the Red avant on..


Its really amazing to see the difference , looks amazing the red one.


----------



## Claireeyy

The Cueball said:


> Oooh, ooooh, now that I have joined the boring and dull clan, can I post some photos.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall:
> 
> :thumb:


Dull? wow My eyes hurt looking at that red


----------



## Alan W

Claireeyy said:


> Dull? wow My eyes hurt looking at that red


It's a colour that doesn't photograph well and looks better and a bit duller in the flesh! 

Alan W


----------



## The Cueball

Claireeyy said:


> Dull? wow My eyes hurt looking at that red





Alan W said:


> It's a colour that doesn't photograph well and looks better and a bit duller in the flesh!
> 
> Alan W


Yeah, Alan is correct, the flash makes it look "hooker" red...it's more of an ox blood red...quite dull...

:thumb:


----------



## jonezy

The Cueball said:


> Oooh, ooooh, now that I have joined the boring and dull clan, can I post some photos.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall:
> 
> :thumb:


now thats a car id murder someone to own lol... always wanted on of these!


----------



## N2eav

Here my one http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l588/neave4246/fabianet1.jpg?t=1322512186


----------



## dubber

My vag's 
Gone 







Still got 







Still got







Gone


----------



## lincslad

mine aint here yet, its on a boat somewhere between spain and sheerness in kent


----------



## themainlegend

Here is mine, soon to have H&R springs fitted and front arches rolled -










Hope you like!!


----------



## dubber

So it's staying then


----------



## Bridges

New to the VAG seen & recently owned this for about 4wks now


----------



## dubber

Bridges said:


> New to the VAG seen & recently owned this for about 4wks now


Excellent. Welcome to the club :thumb:


----------



## Bridges

thank you sir


----------



## dubber

Need to get mine looking that good now. Mine is in a sorry state


----------



## Bridges

Well all mods were done previously, would of like to done them myself but unable to with saving!!! The paint has been looked after but its needs a little correction so when time is available I'll give it a good go


----------



## Godderz23

New project.



















http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237059


----------



## davstt

Bridges said:


> New to the VAG seen & recently owned this for about 4wks now


is that seat leon coupre r splitter :thumb:

oh silly me it is a seat leon coupre r LOL makes a change to see one where it belongs ,nice car mate :thumb:


----------



## Grande_GTi

Here's a few pics of mine from over the years










my old golf mk4 (may not be to everyones taste)


----------



## Grizzle

The Cueball said:


> Oooh, ooooh, now that I have joined the boring and dull clan, can I post some photos.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall:
> 
> :thumb:


WTF is going on with that interior!!


----------



## Sparky160

2007 2.0 TDI Leon :car:




























:wave:


----------



## Adrian Convery

My latest VAG


----------



## scratcher

Godderz23 said:


> New project.


Mk1 + D90's = sex wee :argie::argie:

Grande_GTi, what wheel are on your old Bolf?
it looks great dude :thumb:


----------



## amiller

Polo when I was 17










Golf when I was 18










Lupo when I was 19










Golf when I was 21










S3 when I was 22










Golf when I was 24










:thumb:


----------



## stuupnorth

HI guys 
here's a couple of pics of my motors


----------



## GraemeM

My car


----------



## Buck




----------



## AaronGTi




----------



## KissmyICE




----------



## AaronGTi

Adrian Convery said:


> My latest VAG


That Golfs stunning!


----------



## robtech

what are the alloys,the wheel nuts look like there range rover ,,,but surely not?


----------



## Alan W

robtech said:


> what are the alloys,the wheel nuts look like there range rover ,,,but surely not?


Land Rover Discovery I think. They are a dub 'scene' wheel. 

Alan W


----------



## Stas

Here are few pics of my cars. This is my old 2000 ibiza 1.6sport

























And this is my project at the moment 1990 Corrado G60 us-spec.
































http://fotoalbum.ee/photos/tstas/sets/862841?page=1&seek=0


----------



## jay_bmw

my shed


----------



## bizzyfingers

marky76 said:


> heres mine, well upcomeing project !!!!!


any more pics???


----------



## scratcher

Alan W said:


> Land Rover Discovery I think. They are a dub 'scene' wheel.
> 
> Alan W


That's the one. A few people are rocking them now.
I want a set for my Bora too :wave:


----------



## Top Dog

My Cupra K1...
Shes got 340 bhp under the hood


----------



## AbvRS

*Fabia vRS*

Had it about 1 month and loving it!


----------



## NorthernNick

Top Dog said:


> My Cupra K1...


so menacing!


----------



## Top Dog

northernfez said:


> so menacing!


Cheers buddy!


----------



## isub

My few recent VW's....love em


----------



## JohnA88

My Mk3 Ibiza 


















LED plate lights


----------



## blazeguarder

Few quick ones of mine. Polo 9N3 GTi


----------



## *cossiedave*

My 3rd car when i was 19 . A Seat Leon 2.0 tdi 140 custom mapped by Torquetronix Ballymena ..

Just a few random pics taken at various places, enjoy










A little lower would be nice ;-)










Swirl free










Side view










and Jetta 2.0 TDI 140 Sport , Mercedes C220 and caddy van

Merc










Jetta

















2006 Caddy with 65000 miles


----------



## ashk

Here's mine after some C1


----------



## dubber

Some nice vags showing there face on here lately :thumb:


----------



## pee

*cossiedave* said:


> My 3rd car when i was 19 . A Seat Leon 2.0 tdi 140 custom mapped by Torquetronix Ballymena ..
> 
> Just a few random pics taken at various places, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little lower would be nice ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swirl free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Jetta 2.0 TDI 140 Sport , Mercedes C220 and caddy van
> 
> Merc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Caddy with 65000 miles


:argie::argie::argie: Love that leon


----------



## *cossiedave*

pee said:


> :argie::argie::argie: Love that leon


Thanks, tryin to keep it the way Seat intended..


----------



## Clown




----------



## Capital HF

And my little van


----------



## Karnah

Here's my SEAT Ibiza, cracking little motor


----------



## Jman5000

My old '88 90 Quattro.









My current Mk2 TT









My old Mk3 scanned photo from back in the day of color-matching









My '92 Mk2 GTI 16V


----------



## joshhatton

That van is amazing!


----------



## derbigofast

this is before ive had a chance to detail my car as ive only just got the car a week ago


----------



## North east Car Care

My A3


----------



## Ric

My S5:










Can't remember if i posted in this thread before or not!


----------



## KEV BUX

MY LEON FR170

OWNED FOR 3 WEEKS NOW. LOVE IT. :thumb:


leon8 by KEV BUX, on Flickr


leon7 by KEV BUX, on Flickr


----------



## Torque

My vRS:


----------



## Alzak

KEV BUX said:


> MY LEON FR170
> 
> OWNED FOR 3 WEEKS NOW. LOVE IT. :thumb:
> 
> 
> leon8 by KEV BUX, on Flickr
> 
> 
> leon7 by KEV BUX, on Flickr


check with Your local dealer if Your car need new injectors as there is national recall for faulty siemens ones ... expensive to fix if You have to pay


----------



## KEV BUX

Alzak said:


> check with Your local dealer if Your car need new injectors as there is national recall for faulty siemens ones ... expensive to fix if You have to pay


All done mate, bought the car, Joined up with seatcupra.net. Did some digging and got it all sorted in second week of purchase. Free of charge.

Thanks anyway mate.

Great car. ;-).


----------



## AdzC

*My .:R32*


----------



## *cossiedave*

Our new Caddy www.wilsonmotors.co.uk prep when new























































Meguiars G220 with yellow pad and megs 205

2 coats of meguiars 16 paste wax

:car:


----------



## dubber

Nice spec'd up caddy, nice choice of colour too :thumb:


----------



## dubber

A few of my old vag's, i soooooo miss the green 6n


----------



## OutLore

OK, I'm game....


ST3_1774ed by OutLore, on Flickr


ST3_1816ed by OutLore, on Flickr


ST3_1860ed by OutLore, on Flickr


----------



## croydesurf

Here is mine.


----------



## TopSport+

Mine:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gav1513

ill play


----------



## S3kel




----------



## Willows-dad

Here's mine:








And in its soon to go back on winter shoes,


----------



## lawrenceSA

a few of mine


































And some at a recent track day

























2l8v, 288 cam, Gotech mini-x, Wildcat 4-2-1 branch & 57mm F/F, Lightened flywheel, FFZ box with custom ratios, Tuning Art Coilovers, Full Poly kit, Xenons, Custom front bumper, ATE ventillated + slotted discs with braided lines


----------



## Keith_Lane

Here's the Caddy I had...
















And my Passat, which is in getting some paintwork tidied up atm...


----------



## Bethan39

Can't believe the shine on these a real credit :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar

DSC_6046 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


DSC_65431 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


----------



## killash

My two


----------



## jlw41

My two 



















Brothers old mk2










current Mk2










Looked like this before the strip down, and OCD build


----------



## Moggytom

My new one after a quick wash and wax 








And my old beast


----------



## Prism Detailing

My first VW:


















Second:


























and my current:


----------



## billyali86

Mine


----------



## billyali86

S3kel said:


>


Bimotos....gorgeous wheels!


----------



## CodHead

Not the best picture (**** phone) but here's my Yeti.


----------



## JMB

And my old toy


----------



## rob_vrs

Here the Fabia vRS i had between september 2011 and may 2012 and my current octavia vRS.




























When i first got it:



















After a few personal touches:


----------



## ZSimon

current RS










Previous S










Both pics by PB once Clark had worked his magic


----------



## CodHead

Ding dong!!!


----------



## VAG-hag

heres mine.... im afraid to say I have since curbed the NS front wheel pretty badly :-(


----------



## Mattb23

Heres out mk5 after a quick srp and wax


mk5 Shoot by mattphotos23, on Flickr

mk5 Shoot by mattphotos23, on Flickr


----------



## Gizmo68

Sold SWMBO's MK5 Golf earlier this year, to be replaced with:


----------



## Chino

My Ibiza FR at VW NW:


----------



## Simon_peters

Here is my A3


----------



## Fabla

Current vag..









My last vag..


----------



## Mike steele

My two!


----------



## Fabla

Whwaaaaoooor!!! ^^^^


----------



## Troy

Great


----------



## JMorty

adam-TT said:


> up to date pictures of my TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice place to have a boost hose pop off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the engine bay


Thats blooming lush mate!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## rf860

Simon_peters said:


> Here is my A3


I recognise that place. Where is it? Nice car too.


----------



## howie parks

^ the seaside:lol:


----------



## paulmc08

Old School


----------



## Craigswinton




----------



## MattDuffy88

It's changed a bit this year 




























Progress thread HERE.


----------



## JARS

Not been on for a while and things have changed since...... :wave:


----------



## mkviken




----------



## dub




----------



## Tricky Red

Same colour as my old vrs octavia. Loved that car.


----------



## VW STEVE.

My Standard 08 reg ED30 GTI.


----------



## Alan H

One from today..


----------



## Jay1987

My Cupra R and my mates golf gti


----------



## BMW - AL

My old Golf, and my attempt at photography


----------



## Jay1987

Love the yellow vrs mate


----------



## badbox

My old mk1 golf gti with a 1.9 tsr engine










Mk2 16v with 9a 2L conversion










Mk3 vr6










Another mk3 vr6 highline edition










One of my old caddys


























My old t4


















My t5










My current golf Rallye aka money pit



































































As you can see I like VW's ha


----------



## Godderz23

badbox said:


> My old mk1 golf gti with a 1.9 tsr engine


Looks familiar.... haha


----------



## badbox

Back in days when I had it ha


----------



## dub

Jay1987 said:


> Love the yellow vrs mate


Thanks Mate. Found some more pics on my computer


----------



## TopSport+

octavia looks very ggod


----------



## mattytemp

*octy vrs blackline*

heres my new skoda vrs blackline after a clean n aplication of body wrap.


----------



## mattytemp

heres my new skoda vrs blackline after a clean n aplication of body wrap


----------



## Matt_tfsi




----------



## dan4291

Couple of pictures of my Fabia vRS after a quick wash at the weekend. Needs a good clay, polish and wax however.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Before I got my *Golf Match* I hired these two 2.0l 'GTs' for a couple of days before I got my brand new *1.4 TSI Golf Match* factory order in July last year.


----------



## Jay1987

I really like the new octavia VRS, tempted to look at one for my next car


----------



## rob_vrs

mattytemp said:


> heres my new skoda vrs blackline after a clean n aplication of body wrap


Looks great mate, looks like a blue version of mine, your mate craig going to organise a meet sometime.


----------



## Elliot_C

That moment i wish i wasnt 18 haha 
Ihave a Polo 9n1 in Black 
But getting a Audi A3 sport 1.6 hopefully this year


----------



## Krash

My ibiza after winter protection was applied 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarkise

After it was heavily detailed for 4 days because of a very very bad shape of the paint, those are the results:
Thats my favorite - remindes me to keep away my parents and brothers from the paint:








and afters:


----------



## SuperstarDriver

*Lethal VAG*


----------



## composite

MK4 R32.


----------



## ianfinny

heres a few of my vags in order octavia tdi 









bora 1.9tdi sport 









and golf tdi highline


----------



## Big Buffer

My family mobile all moist


----------



## JJ_ROCGT

I know it's a van but here's my caddy.


----------



## alteclio

That's a nice van!

This is my daily:


----------



## caddydaddyoad

Hibernating


----------



## Clyde

Liking the Rado. One VW I never got round to owning.


----------



## Keir




----------



## MonkeyP




----------



## Dubbers1




----------



## VdoubleU




----------



## blue32

Mine


----------



## JMorty

badbox said:


> My current golf Rallye aka money pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I like VW's ha


Now that's a VAG!!!


----------



## tackleberry83

Georgina HDR2 by cupra_jamie, on Flickr


----------



## rf860

Great photo with the yellow leon - really makes the yellow stand out!

Wish i could get my tornado red car to shine in pics like it does in real life


----------



## Alan H

A couple more recent ones of mine.....


----------



## Luke-Avfc

First time it's been used this year - MOT time.


----------



## Skuperb

Luke-Avfc said:


> First time it's been used this year - MOT time.


I am in love with your car. I would sell my nuts for for an oak green mk2.

Very very very jealous


----------



## badbox

^^^that is lovely oak green is such a good colour too^^


----------



## Shariain

This is my current 2 cars
Wife's school run and weekend warrior 









And my toy a3 3.2v6 quattro









Our old cars

A3 1.8tqs









Mkiv 1.8t


----------



## Robbur29

IMG_9377 by --Rob--, on Flickr

IMG_9368 by --Rob--, on Flickr


----------



## antman_1

My 3.0tdi A5


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan

Can't take credit for the photos... but it looks its best in them imo




























Jordan


----------



## digimac

my old Leon Curpa










and new Audi A6, debadged the rear since then, just leaving the Audi rings


----------



## CraigW

This first VAG I bought was this 1.9 GT TDi in Jazz blue









then onto my first Audi s3 210bhp model









then my first Golf Anniversary TDi 150

















My mint low miled Golf Anniversary 1.8t 20v

















Another previous S3 225bhp









My olf Golf Anniversary 233bhp, most viewed on on YouTube ;-)









My last Audi s3 which was running 331bhp

















Last but not least my mum's Lupo I use to keep the miles down on my cars lol.


----------



## s3 rav

Great s3's there.


----------



## feck_on_a_stick

Thought I'd add both my S3 and mk3 Golf GTI daily.


----------



## svended

Our Superb Combi in Brilliant metellic silver. 



Mates Superb Combi in white.


----------



## Billy Whizz

This was my pride and joy for over 21 years, sold it just before Christmas, time to move on I thought!


And this one is my current baby, as per my avatar.....


----------



## bigup




----------



## scratcher

I like this one because the car looks really long :lol:


----------



## enc

Sold this MK4 last month .....192k miles and in my ownership for 10 years ...


----------



## enc

And this is my "ON GOING" project :lol:


----------



## NipponShine

Humble little polo...........


----------



## corradophil

I've owned:

78 Mk1 Polo
83 Mk2 Polo
82 Mk1 Golf GTI
90 Mk2 Golf GTI 8V
00 Seat Leon Cupra R

Now I have these two 

Stage 2 Mk4 Golf 1.8t ~ 230bhp
Corrado 2.0 16v with itbs, and lots of other tweaks, soon to go on the dyno for a final tune, hoping for around 190bhp.


----------



## James0911

(non edited)








(background edited, car not)








(brightness edited as it was a proper gritty day :-/)


----------



## Rosslpenny

Not perfect, but she's mine!


----------



## jon-sri

my golf GT TDI 140


----------



## hussein

My Wife's Škoda Fabia 1.2 TSI 105 DSG + Gadgets


----------



## Smithyc1987

My gti









My old caddy


----------



## davelincs




----------



## seteno1

2012 Golf GTD 5-door


----------



## caddydaddyoad

Sorry about the Iphone pic!


----------



## Patr1ck

country boy said:


> couple of nice reflection shots from the w'end :d


wow..... Them wheels look sick !!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottien

Here's my new addition, picked it up on Friday.


----------



## Patr1ck

Capital HF said:


> And my little van


What size wheels are the van buddy and is it lowered ????


----------



## Idlewillkill

My latest toy


----------



## fern010

Here is mine


----------



## scratcher

Mine at a little event today. And a Beetle too :lol:


----------



## Megs Lad

fern010 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> View attachment 30681
> 
> View attachment 30682


Engine. Bay looks great mate


----------



## Dave J

Here's my Golf GTI Edition 30 - no 1387 - pic from the day that I collected it;










Had a bit of fun with it at Donington last December;









Love the colour - needs a proper detail though. VW did ok with their prep, but not good enough for me!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## mjstokes85

My facelift MK4 Seat Ibiza Cupra 1.9TDi PD160 (243lb ft), it springs a few surprises to people who think it's another pimped 1.2.


----------



## NornIron

:lol:


----------



## essexjoe85

Certainly not as flash as some in this thread but here is my 2004 GT TDI


----------



## twincamsir




----------



## bigbadjay




----------



## M20fes

My Leon FR TDI 150


----------



## will-i-a-m




----------



## ukshaun

Gotta love the vag scene


----------



## Trops

*Keep it clean and be seen*

Hi dudes this my scirocco mkll which I detailed last year for the first time ever
It's due a full detail ill keep yo dudes posted. Here is a pic from last year


----------



## James0911

Oh go on then, a few more of my mk2 ;-)

















]








]


----------



## James0911




----------



## James0911




----------



## slimjim




----------



## Monkeyboy

Is that stolen ??


----------



## MonkeyP




----------



## dubber




----------



## big ben

Nice to see this thread still going  mine looks like this now, more changes soon


----------



## Dan J

Very Nice^^^^

Here's my barge after a quick wash today,


----------



## Rabidracoon28

MonkeyP said:


>


Very nice


----------



## redmen78

My A3 s line keep thinking about getting rid but can't bring myself to do it


----------



## pooma

This is my first VAG car in the 20 years I've been driving, and around 40 cars in that time. I've got to say that after all these years I may have found a brand I'm not going to wander from, to the point where my mrs has been test driving a Golf today after only 2 and a bit months of ownership of her 11 plate Fiesta.


----------



## biggerwinkie




----------



## rf860

^^ looks great. What are those wheels?


----------



## PTR101

Here's mine as it stand at the moment, currently undergoing a full restoration:


----------



## Keir




----------



## c j h




----------



## Makalu

I really need to get some more 'arty' shots of this ...











Mak.


----------



## floydlloyd

c j h said:


>


Looks nice mate


----------



## Waylander-A4

My new sqeeze








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jon-sri

my golf GT

only had 2 weeks


----------



## Smithyc1987

Looks nice mate very clean,
Heres my gti
















An instagram arty pic


----------



## jon-sri

very nice :thumb:


----------



## scratcher

It's dirty... but i thought it looked cool today


----------



## pooma

The wifes new (to her) Golf, after getting our first dub a month and a bit ago she had to have one too


----------



## Scottien




----------



## Sparkly

*My MKII Fabia VRS Rallye Green*

New to the forum but credit the shine achieved to the solid advice I picked up on here before having a go at a first "detail", my photography doesn't do justice to the end result.

She was treated to Rinse-AB Magifoam-Rinse-Carpro TRIX allround inc Wheels - Rinse - BH Reg Clay-AG SRP - AG Glass polish-AG Bumper Gel- TW ICE Synthetic Paste Wax (although they call it a polish) on bodywork - Colli's 845 on Wheels - Sonax Xtreme QD






















Some shots while wet below















Have to say have seen many shinier cars on the forum but for a first effort I was pretty chuffed, sat proud on the drive next to mates R32 which receives a lot of detailing love.


----------



## Offset Detailing

Here's mine.


----------



## GolyTheGolf

Here are a few pics of my Mk1 Golf before I took her off the road in December and one of her tucked away in my garage awaiting restoration due to start in October. :thumb:


----------



## Shariain

This is the newest member to the family.


----------



## S3kel




----------



## Rosey

Wow some stunners here


----------



## jambojames




----------



## caddydaddyoad

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa74/caddydaddyoad/IMG_4474_zps3bb283ee.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## corradophil

caddydaddyoad said:


>


Very nice Corrado


----------



## GAVSY

Grandad's 2006 GT TDi.
Bluefin chip to 200bhp and K&N panel filter.
Great for chasing unsuspecting M3's


----------



## danga200

200bhp Golf diesel driven by a grandad against an M3.........:lol:


----------



## rf860

danga200 said:


> 200bhp Golf diesel driven by a grandad against an M3.........:lol:


Exactly my thoughts lol.

I'm sure it will be 'quick'. But even a 315hp golf edition 30 would'nt beat an m3 (e46).


----------



## GAVSY

You can't knoock the old boy for trying........:devil:

I did question it when he told me but he says he gave it a 'run for it's money'
I'm guessing that means he got beaten

I've driven it and its very 'quick', it pulls like a train but so do most TDi VAGs
A buddy of mine has an M3 (E46) which is deffo quicker but I thought I'd let grandad have his 'moment' in front of the grand kids 

Hopefully, one day, I'll be lucky enough to own an e46 M3 (Dream car!) and show him what the other 143 horses can do


----------



## danga200

:lol:

Great reply, at least he has a sense of humour and drives it like he's supposed to.


----------



## Shariain

To be fair it doesn't matter how fast your car can go it all comes down to how big your balls are.


----------



## Davro

Cheeky wet shot of the S4


----------



## Davro

Balls.....it didn't load.....


----------



## M20fes

nothing wrong with a tuned vag tdi, they go better then people give them credit for. one in the range of 200bhp should be pushing around 310 FT\Lbs putting the 0-60 times somewhere is the 6's secs and top end of 140ish mph. still not M3 territory but you only gotta catch one off guard.


----------



## BUGLASS21

My LCR


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our Audi A4 :thumb:


----------



## danga200

M20fes said:


> nothing wrong with a tuned vag tdi, they go better then people give them credit for. one in the range of 200bhp should be pushing around 310 FTLbs *putting the 0-60 times somewhere is the 6's secs* and top end of 140ish mph. still not M3 territory but you only gotta catch one off guard.


I'd say that's a little optimistic through adding just 60bhp, especially considering they are 9.0 secs standard (on paper).

I'm quite surprised it has 200bhp too, with just a map they are usually just shy of that, and the torque is around 280 not 310.

IMO it would have potential to worry a hot hatch, but not an M3 by any stretch as it's a 5 second car.


----------



## WEIR_SJ

Here's my BORA V6


----------



## M20fes

danga200 said:


> I'd say that's a little optimistic through adding just 60bhp, especially considering they are 9.0 secs standard (on paper).
> 
> I'm quite surprised it has 200bhp too, with just a map they are usually just shy of that, and the torque is around 280 not 310.
> 
> IMO it would have potential to worry a hot hatch, but not an M3 by any stretch as it's a 5 second car.


My mates leon pd150 which is the same as mine has been stage 1 mapped to 195, and his recorded a time of 6.8 down from the stock 8.6. I might of been out on the torque was just guessing. His got other mods too though like decat and turbo back exhaust etc


----------



## admario

my red borat


----------



## Davro

Here is a quick photo of my S4 after sitting in the rain for a few mins a few weeks ago...


----------



## caddydaddyoad

[/URL]


----------



## Scottien




----------



## James Bagguley

6N2 GTI, supposed to be selling it, i just cant!
















The rims were bought to roll on while i waited for refurb on the RX2's, most dubbers seem to dislike them, but with a few lows i reckon they would be ok.

Must scan this thread fully, some awesome examples, great stuff!


----------



## Curtiz




----------



## xJay1337

My new GTI project.

When I first brought it about 2 months ago.



















And now:


----------



## Horatio

I swore blind  I'd never own a black car again :detailer: Just over a year of ownership, there's still a love/hate thing. Love to drive it but hate cleaning it. One elderly previous owner, FVWSH, had only 13,000 miles. Clocked ticked over 26,000 last weekend :driver:


----------



## jahed123

My newly acquired Bora TDI 150 sport








[/URL] 20130815_190838_Richtone(HDR) by 93Jay, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] 20130815_190610_Richtone(HDR) (1) by 93Jay, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] 20130815_190730_Richtone(HDR) by 93Jay, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## scratcher

There were hardly any modified Boras around when I done mine. Now they're popping up everywhere. I must be a right trend setter :lol:


----------



## gatman

snewham said:


>


Liking that :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil

xJay1337 said:


> When I first brought it about 2 months ago.


It`s bought not brought


----------



## IIGAZI360II

My 9N3 GTi


----------



## beanyvrs

Couple of pics of my baby after a exterior clean, used the farecla g3 products, detox wash, paint renovater, resin polish and finished her off with bouncers sherbet fizz. The car has been clayed previous and wasnt needed for this quick spruce up. Under light she has a few swirls so she needs a little machine but im struggling with time these days. Was happy with the results


----------



## beanyvrs

and one from the rear :lol:


----------



## oldmk2

Here you go mine is the white one mk2 16v and the black one is my brothers mk2 8v


----------



## oldmk2

Some from recent vw show


----------



## GarveyVW

^^ Wow :argie: Some great VW's, love you and your brothers cars. DAS AUTO!!


----------



## oldmk2

GarveyVW said:


> ^^ Wow :argie: Some great VW's, love you and your brothers cars. DAS AUTO!!


Cheers mate much appreciated


----------



## meintje

My 2002 Golf IV 2.0 somewhere in Luxembourg. Not very clean though...


----------



## Bruce865

anyone got any advice on stuff to look for when buying a mk4 R32? anything trouble spots they are known for ect?


----------



## _007_




----------



## Lourensz




----------



## xJay1337

Here's my GTI following a full correction I gave it.

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/520487/3641126.aspx#3641126


----------



## Keir




----------



## dlt21

A5 Ibis White


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Newby here, here's mine:


----------



## GarveyVW

^^ Love glossy reds and thats a beauty!!


----------



## Mjhamilton

Purchased a 2005 S4 just over a month ago, been doing a full restoration as cosmetically she was a bit of a mess

Martin Hamilton shared "2013-08-29T17-44-37_0.jpg": https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=EA53332AB160D6FC!2567&authkey=!APvG3sjS_N93sbY&v=3


----------



## Andyg_TSi

GarveyVW said:


> ^^ Love glossy reds and thats a beauty!!


Cheers mate, thanks 

I use Autoglym SRP & HD wax on it all done by hand, those pics were after a claying it, then polish & wax.
I don't use a machine polisher on it as I'm not confident enough to use one yet


----------



## TT55BLK

Also newbie here. This is mine (needs paint correction),


My TT by hdrflow, on Flickr


MyTT by hdrflow, on Flickr


----------



## GarveyVW

^^ The reflection in the first picture is top notch. Like to see what it's like after correction!!


----------



## Lee.GTi180

I went from this (Mk1Fabia vRS) :









To this (FL Octavia Greenline 1):









To my current car (MkIII Octavia vRS tdi estate):


----------



## badly_dubbed

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1240115_590079031033558_511688648_n.jpg

canna mind if i posted or not...


----------



## GarveyVW

^^ :argie: What a beauty, great colour as well. DAS AUTO :thumb:


----------



## WhenIwake

VW Golf 2.0 GT TDI by WhenIWake, on Flickr

Here she is!


----------



## GarveyVW

Niiiiiiiice :thumb:


----------



## Alan H

Foamed.....










Clean....


----------



## garytc78

Here's my GIT
The reg is going back to it's owner


----------



## Banham49

Heres my mk5 gti


----------



## WhenIwake

garytc78 said:


> Here's my GIT
> The reg is going back to it's owner


Why??! I can't see anything wrong with it


----------



## James Bagguley

Sold mine today  At least it will get looked after.


----------



## flo1984




----------



## Norbreck21a

DSC_0972 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


DSC_0971 by Sootchucker, on Flickr


----------



## johnsastra16v

whats that in the centre of the lower front grille of that GTD?


----------



## DW58

It's the radar transceiver for the automatic distance control, it's standard on all Mk7 Golfs except the "S" and "Bluemotion".


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Just picked up my new TT from the dealer. Haven't had a chance to give it a clean yet but here's a snap from the showroom


----------



## Bruce865

[/URL

Picked my R32 up on Tuesday and love it!!!! Asked them not to prep the car but it was already getting done so got to go talk to the bloke doing it and watching him and to be fair he was good so couldn't be happier!


----------



## DW58

My new Mk7 Golf


----------



## trd-gt

my ventlo when we had some sone shine on vw scala's



and today after a wash on her winter shoes. vw steels with beauty trims and centre caps


----------



## jasecx

My Cupra on a run through Glen Coe earlier in the autumn.


----------



## Dave Wright

*My pride and joy.*


----------



## Andy_Green

My daily. Clock is approaching 220k, still going strong.


----------



## Starbuck88

Seat Exeo 2.0TDi Sport Tech 170 ST

Had it one week, love it, it's a slightly modernised A4 B7.

Took these pics today 





































Poor Quality interior shot, just to show you how Audi it is!!!


----------



## The Beer Hunter




----------



## Blw

Mines changed a bit since I posted a few years ago


----------



## mtxfiesta

my leon

IMG_5415 by Martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Dave11

My old 25th Anniversary GTi 








My current Edition 35


----------



## WannaBd

xJay1337 said:


> Here's my GTI following a full correction I gave it.
> 
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/520487/3641126.aspx#3641126


That car is amazing! It's so low . Loving the wheels:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337

Thanks mate  It's on it's winter wheels now. Need to strip the Mercs for rebuilding.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1496562_260569057445101_723549028_o.jpg


----------



## Richrush

A few of my Scirocco R


----------



## winrya

Golf GTI has gone and been replaced with a sensible 5 door diesel:roll eyes:


----------



## jahed123

Sorry for so many pictures


1505640_459497667495949_340835846_n by 93Jay, on Flickr


1495451_459507717494944_2019196917_n by 93Jay, on Flickr


IMG_5613 by 93Jay, on Flickr


Untitled by 93Jay, on Flickr


20130815_190838_Richtone(HDR) by 93Jay, on Flickr


1488196_536106816484781_1772542797_n by 93Jay, on Flickr


----------



## T5 Rogers91

*Strictly speaking neither one of mine are cars as such. The first is my T5 which I have been working at the last three years:




The second a pick-up, not quite at its best though: :lol:

​*


----------



## BradS3

My S3


----------



## Alex L

asonda said:


> Seat Exeo 2.0TDi Sport Tech 170 ST
> 
> Had it one week, love it, it's a slightly modernised A4 B7.
> 
> Took these pics today


Nice looking car, it reminds me of the Saabaru Impreza


----------



## sant




----------



## shine247




----------



## James H

Untitled by James Hawkinss, on Flickr


Untitled by James Hawkinss, on Flickr


----------



## bigjackb

BradS3 said:


> My S3


Looks amazing. Nice work!


----------



## Mattwilko92

My A1 Black Edition


----------



## 636

My R32


----------



## kartman

Heres my Fabia vRS on JOM coilies


----------



## simpsons !

1986 Scirocco GTX 1.8 injection. 12 months MOT; 6 months TAX. GTX model features the 1.8 injection engine, front and rear fog lamps, trip computer, double tilt sunroof, sport arches and skirts, red strips on grille, stripe sport seats (good condition, seat bolsters are in great condition). 37,000 miles (documented with Service history/ paperwork) and has been garaged when not in use (clear to see - inspection welcome). The bodywork on this car is very hard to fault. There are a few minor paint chips (no more than 10 on the whole car) and less than a handful of minor scratches. However this is far less than you would expect for it's age. I've had this sat next to restored sciroccos of a lesser age and the condition really is outstanding. There is no rust, corrosion or bubbling anywhere on the car. Under the car is as very clean and rust free. The exhaust has been replaced with original part (including a mid-pipe). As you can see from the pictures, the engine looks great - and runs the same - Always starts first time! The wheels on this car are superb! It has the famous Pirelli P-slot alloy wheels, with new tyres all round. Inspection welcome on request.








































































































































Michael


----------



## tansel

it is not a car it is a volkswagen!


----------



## danboy

my edition 30










my cabby needs an engine atm


----------



## Bigharty

Not a car but van


----------



## Bigharty




----------



## JakeWhite

My Stage1 MK4 covered in green Magifoam  Will get a progress thread on the go soon


----------



## b8-sline




----------



## xJay1337

Mine after fitting the votex splitter and having the colour coding done.


----------



## kartman

So the fabia has gone and has been replaced with this beast: VW Passat CC TDI 170 BlueMotion, many extras, full heated and ventilated leather, 19 inch Lugano alloys, dynamic suspension, 10 speaker system. Going to standard reasonably standard i hope. Got my new pressed plates on after removing the front plate plinth, looks much cleaner. Gradually making my way round changing bulbs to leds. Need a proper detail once I have finished the mini though!


----------



## OllieL

My daily mk 5


My Corrado






Bug


Ollie


----------



## WAZ92

*My little baby.*

My white little princess


----------



## GAVSY

Bilt Hamber's Finis-Wax on top of Poor Boys Black Hole &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## PolishMyPipe

My pride


----------



## MA3RC

My brand new A3:


----------



## badly_dubbed

mrs picks this up wednesday as her new workvan


----------



## alexharvey

My Golf GTI mk5


sonax bsd in action


----------



## 636

My R32


----------



## Top Gear Dog

Brought this this week, my 4th vRS


----------



## Richf

Top Gear Dog said:


> Brought this this week, my 4th vRS


Nice looking car


----------



## dundeepeh

My Passat cc 2.0 td GT 170 ps


----------



## DW58

My Mk7 Golf - now four months old.










Seen above with winter wheels/tyres, I'll probably change over to summers this week as our temperatures are finally over 7˚c.


----------



## CraigGSI

Done the ibiza FR today after a winter of grime and dirt. Pics ain't the best


----------



## NickGTTDI

before any mods:


----------



## Dan-Jnr




----------



## DanN92

My previous car...Polo 6n2 on BBS RM's


----------



## Top Gear Dog

Richf said:


> Nice looking car


Thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## :: blade ::

my s3 after a clean, needs a front end respray tho


----------



## Juber




----------



## makelja




----------



## fogulrs

My s3 after a wash this morning


























And from when I just bought it


----------



## Tabbs

Our little Up!


----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## j3ggo

Our 2000 VW Lupo 15K miles only 14 years old



http://s577.photobucket.com/user/j3ggo/slideshow/


----------



## JwilliamsM




----------



## khurum6392

my audi after a correction detail


----------



## khurum6392




----------



## khurum6392




----------



## dan4291

My 2013 Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo Tech Estate, after a wash this week, still needs a proper detail and going over with my DA though!


----------



## seabrook132

Couple of my MK6 GTI


----------



## xJay1337

From Early Edition yesterday


----------



## AlexJT

My MK4 Golf on BBS CH reps. Unfortunately now on standard wheels. Really miss the CH's.


----------



## mcla13

My Leon before I sold her


----------



## bigbadjay

Love me a supercopa my fave


----------



## mcla13

bigbadjay said:


> Love me a supercopa my fave


I miss it mate


----------



## jack_maxwell

Driftland Liaison said:


> one of my old mk1 golf
> View attachment 11132
> 
> 
> View attachment 11133


Thats in stonehaven isnt it?


----------



## StevieR32

Here is my edition 35, after detailing


----------



## alexharvey

My GTI mk5








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jimble

My new R, will soon be getting the worx as it's quite badly swirled and a few RDS but looks ok in the dark!!


----------



## alexharvey

that r looks amazing 

any plans to re map?

you get plenty power out of them!


----------



## xJay1337

I know a guy who bought a Mk7 R and the engine blew up (and I'm talking shot a rod or something out the block) after 300 miles



He's now getting a replacement R with every single option possible on it for no extra cost.

so if yours is a bit basic i'd probably red line the f**k out of it


----------



## rob_vrs

xJay1337 said:


> I know a guy who bought a Mk7 R and the engine blew up (and I'm talking shot a rod or something out the block) after 300 miles
> 
> 
> 
> He's now getting a replacement R with every single option possible on it for no extra cost.
> 
> so if yours is a bit basic i'd probably red line the f**k out of it


And people wonder why we get ripped off in this country, with that mentality 🙈


----------



## Jimble

Cheers chaps! No plans for maps as it's not really my thing, she definately needs a good polish though so hopefully get chance this weekend.


----------



## Bruce865

Got rid of my mk5 R32 and replaced it with a bagged mk4 R32


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Bruce865 said:


> Got rid of my mk5 R32 and replaced it with a bagged mk4 R32


What was wrong with that gorgeous Mk5 Bruce?


----------



## seabrook132

StevieR32 said:


> Here is my edition 35, after detailing


Nice pics Steve, recognise these from golfgtiforum


----------



## JayA3sline




----------



## Bruce865

Rabidracoon28 said:


> What was wrong with that gorgeous Mk5 Bruce?


Bored me and need to much work! Car gave me a bad feeling but this one mechanically is a peach!


----------



## xJay1337

rob_vrs said:


> And people wonder why we get ripped off in this country, with that mentality 🙈


I'm sorry, I think you fail to sense sarcasm and/or jokes.


----------



## xJay1337

my heap

Me! by Fat Bear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Matty_L

My Fabia vRS before I removed my coilovers....I need them back!


----------



## Skuperb

Bruce865 said:


> Got rid of my mk5 R32 and replaced it with a bagged mk4 R32


Need more photos of this one please!!!!


----------



## peterdoherty




----------



## Bruce865

Skuperb said:


> Need more photos of this one please!!!!


Here you go mate









I've now gave it a wax but won't polish it until whatever show I'm going to next


----------



## KEV BUX

My fr on my first track day at rockingham last Sunday.


----------



## DebbieOCD

Just bought a VW Lupo Sport OpenAir 

Few extras such as full leather interior, front seats are heated, electric windows and mirrors, front fogs! Cracking wee motor and i'm loving it so far!

The paint is a mess as the guy I bough it from, his lock up roof came down on it, but the rag top is in-tact with no rips, tears or leaks so that's the main thing! A respray can be easily sorted once funds allow  Excuse the poor quality pics


----------



## dan4291

My Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo Tech Estate after a quick wash at the weekend.


----------



## JBirchy

Here's mine... Collected on 1st March and loving it after 4500 miles!


----------



## sheady82

my bora been my labour of love for 7 years


----------



## sworrall

Old Old vRS

Skoda Octavia VRS by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Skoda octavia vrs by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Old vRS

Skoda Octavia VRS FL by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

White Skoda Octavia VRS FL - Anthracite wheels by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

New vRS

octavia vrs detailing by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Skoda Octavia VRS Mkiii by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr

Skoda Octavia VRS mkiii by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## A1ana

Here's mine just coming up to 10k and loving it!


----------



## alexharvey

thats a lovely gti mate!


----------



## SR06

*VAG cars*

Golf GTi G60 Syncro


VW Mk2 Golf Rallye


SEAT Leon Cupra R 210


SEAT Leon Cupra R 225




Mk5 Golf R32


Audi B7 RS4


A bit of Non-VAG in between.

Mk6 Golf GTD


2010 VW Golf R









2014 VW Golf R


----------



## Leicesterdave

My Polo GTI


----------



## Andy-P




----------



## Andy-P




----------



## Andy-P




----------



## Gib172

My S3

IMG_0014 by Richard_Gibson, on Flickr

IMG_0053 by Richard_Gibson, on Flickr

IMG_0046 by Richard_Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## KEV BUX

:car:

rolling by buxkev, on Flickr


----------



## CJ1985

My Seat Leon SE 1.6TDi DSG in Lima Green, my first VAG had it a month now and love it.


----------



## potter88

SR06 said:


> Golf GTi G60 Syncro
> 
> 
> VW Mk2 Golf Rallye
> 
> 
> SEAT Leon Cupra R 210
> 
> 
> SEAT Leon Cupra R 225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mk5 Golf R32
> 
> 
> Audi B7 RS4
> 
> 
> A bit of Non-VAG in between.
> 
> Mk6 Golf GTD
> 
> 
> 2010 VW Golf R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 VW Golf R


Some seriously nice cars there mate. Love the G60 Mk2 but for that matter i pretty much love them all and would have them all in my garage :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## dpmetz




----------



## Cookies

Here are a few pics of my last 3 vag cars. First was my 06 2.0 tdi Sport Passat.










My 2011 Seat Exeo 2.0 tdi Sport










And my current Exeo 2.0 170 Sport Tech.


----------



## Kimo

Need some spare time to fit a massive pile of goodies I have sat next to me, but after a few oem bits here she is


----------



## bennyx_o

Cars been laying up for quite some time and looked very sorry for itself, so I decided to give it a wash.





Now to get it back on the road


----------



## Dan Clark




----------



## Steve_6R

My Polo 1.2 R-line Style. Not the fastest, but the first new car I've bought (second car after my unreliable 306) and I love it.

Standard apart from a debadge and the Heko Wind Deflectors. Next up is lowering and some new wheels (looking at going up to 17 inches)


----------



## CraigGSI

Wee updated pic of the ibiza


----------



## Monchus

This is my Leon ST 1.8 FR. I bought it new in March.


----------



## Bazmcc

This might make people squirm a bit. My barn find 1971 Fastback.
It needs more welding than detailing but we'll get there.


----------



## litcan91

That's mine


----------



## Cookies

litcan91 said:


> That's mine


That's class!!! :thumb:


----------



## breney




----------



## Prism Detailing

My first car: VW Golf mk3 1.4L



My old VW Golf GTI 16v



My Current VW Passat 2.8 V6 4Motion:


----------



## vala

My TT


----------



## Phil W




----------



## khurum6392




----------



## badly_dubbed




----------



## Mashburn

Had the 'pleasure' of cleaning this today. Belongs to a guy at work.


----------



## Forsh




----------



## Nickh2007

*here's my mk7 GTD..*

here's my mk7 GTD..



















fresh from a megs 205 polish...


----------



## Dan

Here's mine MK2 Leon FR


----------



## dalecyt

Heres my mk7 .:R


----------



## Smithyc1987

^^^nice although if im honest i hate the wheels


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, have to disagree about wheels though, modern looking, lovely jubbly


----------



## Pignut71

I love the wheels to, lovely R.


----------



## BradS3

My S3 freshly waxed using KF Moji


----------



## jahed123

IMG_7337 by 93Jay, on Flickr

IMG_7364 by 93Jay, on Flickr

IMG_7356 by 93Jay, on Flickr


----------



## dalecyt

Smithyc1987 said:


> ^^^nice although if im honest i hate the wheels





ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, have to disagree about wheels though, modern looking, lovely jubbly





JDO330 said:


> I love the wheels to, lovely R.


Thanks for your comments guys.

The wheels are like marmite, 50/50 on all the forums I'm on, however in the flesh they do look the business.


----------



## M20fes

dalecyt said:


> Thanks for your comments guys.
> 
> The wheels are like marmite, 50/50 on all the forums I'm on, however in the flesh they do look the business.


agree, they look better in real life then in pics. passed one today in the same blue and it looked stunning


----------



## Alan W

My R32 at the recent 2014 Scottish VAG meet where it won a Top 10 award. 

Alan W


----------



## Johnsy

My CC 3.6 V6. Wolf in sheeps clothing!quite rare too



Not the best pictures


----------



## Clueless.1

My wee cupra tdi :-o


----------



## kartman

Johnsy said:


> My CC 3.6 V6. Wolf in sheeps clothing!quite rare too


Nice, very similar to my CC. Would love a similar style exhaust to yours on my 170 derv :thumb: I bet she goes well


----------



## andy.morgan

My work in progress Leon


----------



## stumpy90

I'm hoping this counts?


----------



## M20fes

Johnsy said:


> My CC 3.6 V6. Wolf in sheeps clothing!quite rare too
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures


Nice, 4x4 petrol auto with 300bhp, 360NM torque, top end 155mph, 0-62 in 5.6, averages 28MPG.

It is a wolf 

What she sound like ?


----------



## Megs Lad




----------



## Cisteve

The first car, 1.3CL 4 speed, This was the day i picked it up when i had just turned 16. need to find the finished photo's of it, ended up in the pages of Redline magazine.





The 2nd VAG a was a Mk4 2.0GTi colour concept thing......this was kept for about 3 weeks because it was a bit dull to drive





Then there was a T4 carravelle, then some special edition Dark Green LHD Mk1 Clipper

Then another clipper, 1.6 auto.









Then a Mk3 VR6 that got stolen about 3 hours after i got it home,

Then another VR6,


Got a soft spot old VAG stuff.....


----------



## xJay1337




----------



## veeduby




----------



## Johnsy

kartman said:


> Nice, very similar to my CC. Would love a similar style exhaust to yours on my 170 derv :thumb: I bet she goes well


She goes like the clappers

Previous owner fitted the R-line badge, iv yet to remove it.



M20fes said:


> Nice, 4x4 petrol auto with 300bhp, 360NM torque, top end 155mph, 0-62 in 5.6, averages 28MPG.
> 
> It is a wolf
> 
> What she sound like ?


Sounds awesome! Great warble to a raspy bark, you can just make out the intake noise if you build the revs not so enthusiastically as to drown it out with the exhaust note, almost supercharger esque.........I should try take a short video

Glad you both like


----------



## M20fes

Johnsy said:


> She goes like the clappers
> 
> Previous owner fitted the R-line badge, iv yet to remove it.
> 
> Sounds awesome! Great warble to a raspy bark, you can just make out the intake noise if you build the revs not so enthusiastically as to drown it out with the exhaust note, almost supercharger esque.........I should try take a short video
> 
> Glad you both like


Yes I really do like it, and it's different to the normal popular VW being the Golf. Try and get a video up. Any interior pics ?


----------



## 13ad13oy

My two turds!


----------



## Johnsy




----------



## dan_h

This is my 2002 Audi S3


----------



## Tinkerton

Picked this up the other week for a song. Managed to get the subframe changed today and will get the heater matrix changed on Monday (God bless bank holidays!).

Needs a bit of work on the sills and the wings, but I'll get that done and then she'll get some love!


----------



## SamC

my mates jetta i got to detail yesterday 

10639695_10154563909705287_4513884551845815492_n by core_sam, on Flickr

10570373_10154563911955287_8069244017044684664_n by core_sam, on Flickr

10622835_10154563917420287_8744302467470746683_n by core_sam, on Flickr


----------



## 13ad13oy




----------



## POOBUG




----------



## Darkus

My current little vw:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

seat ibiza fr 1.8 turbo


----------



## MA3RC

My Audi A3:


----------



## chrisATR

My Leon Cupra
Currently Running APR Stage 1


----------



## Andy-P




----------



## Kirkyworld

Looks ace :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP




----------



## Crafoo

Memories.

Sold her about 6-7 months ago, still miss it, great car and APR mapped meant it shifted too


----------



## danga200

My new toy when I picked her up










And then after a bit of love


----------



## GTI Baz

My MK5 GT Sport 140, stage 2.


----------



## carlgarfield

My 2011 Audi A3 black Edition :thumb:


----------



## Paul1966

My sons scirocco.


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, looks a pretty car in that shade of blue, I mostly see black or white cars, boring colors really.


----------



## 66Rob




----------



## Southwales




----------



## scratcher

My Bora is still going strong 4 years on


----------



## steveo1986

My new Golf R which I just picked up 2 weeks ago after its first detail!


----------



## Horace01

My Caddy


----------



## BaileyA3

My new (to me) seat leon cupra r.


----------



## 66Rob

BaileyA3 said:


> My new (to me) seat leon cupra r.


Very nice, like that a lot.:thumb:


----------



## Fiesta2012

My 2015 Polo Gti


----------



## irf200

My stage 2 Leon cupra R










After some paint correction and waxing.










A weekend at my favourite place in the world.


----------



## pee




----------



## pee

S


----------



## 66Rob

Fiesta2012 said:


> My 2015 Polo Gti


First one I have seen really like that :thumb:


----------



## Fiesta2012

Cheers, see a fair few white ones


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## LessThanEqual

If only she looked as good close up.


----------



## AJO

My new (to me) Passat Estate


----------



## danga200

Very rare beast.


----------



## clutdav

Here's a couple of pics of my family wagon....


----------



## greg7728

scirocco viper green.


----------



## Dazarooni




----------



## Frankay




----------



## Bungleaio

Here's mine


----------



## scoobyboy1

Can I join in

My MK7 Golf R, owned 3 weeks until it got stolen, but what a great car!!!:car:


----------



## Horatio

:argie: :argie:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Mine:


----------



## Natalie

Introducing the silver VW household:

My 25th Anniversary 


My Polo GTI (daily runabout)


OH's AUQ GTI (not his favourite car so not many pictures of it lol)


----------



## scoobyboy1

Natalie is the 25th Anniversary the Petrol or Diesel version?? Always had a soft spot for a petrol version, nearly bought a mint red one a few months ago that was for sale on Ebay, but I ended up getting something else!!


----------



## eibbor

My 1.9TDi Sport Avant. Only a night pic a few days after I got it. Still to take better pics once I think it's shiny enough  still very much a beginner in the detailing world.


----------



## Natalie

scoobyboy1 said:


> Natalie is the 25th Anniversary the Petrol or Diesel version?? Always had a soft spot for a petrol version, nearly bought a mint red one a few months ago that was for sale on Ebay, but I ended up getting something else!!


He's a petrol, one of my favourite cars I've owned - I can't see me selling him for the foreseeable, hence the Polo for mile crunching :lol:

You don't see many red ones about :argie:


----------



## billyali86

My rs3


----------



## rob267

My cupra r mk1


----------



## Mr OCD

VW Scirocco GT170


----------



## garycha

The old, mostly wearing Nanolex.


















The new (2014), mostly wearing gtechniq:




























Scrubs up well!









Very pleased with it, bit buzzy sometimes, but great all rounder.:newbie:


----------



## robinh112

Couple of mine


----------



## svended




----------



## gt001

The wife's Mk 7 Golf Estate 1.6 TDI DSG










My Polo 1.4 Match


----------



## billyali86

Very pleased with it, bit buzzy sometimes, but great all rounder.:newbie:[/QUOTE]

Pretoria wheels make such a difference to these, looks good! :thumb:


----------



## Shamrockez

Needs a damn good detail... just need the time and weather to get round to doing it!


----------



## Alan H

Just a couple of my latest.




























Really lovin' this one


----------



## CLAYTONJONES




----------



## Shamrockez

CLAYTONJONES said:


>


Perfect


----------



## Rowan83

^that interior looks awesome!!


----------



## Natalie

My new beastie


----------



## Rowan83

^very nice


----------



## rhysduk

:wave: MK7 GTi - LOVE IT! 

























Still learning the whole detailing process particularly polishing/waxing.


----------



## TYPH3OUS

Jealous of this black golf gti's. Defoe going to be my next car


----------



## b3n76

My 1987 gti 16v


----------



## ibiza55

Stunning, a very envious admirer.


----------



## AS_BO

b3n76 said:


> My 1987 gti 16v


That is STUNNING. A fine example you've got there pal 🏻


----------



## Klasu81

Here is my vRS


----------



## VWman

My old polo









The current mk2


----------



## br3n

More/Better pics to come when summer rolls around, but my MK1 in virgin paint


----------



## beetie

Current state of my mk2 golf 16v


----------



## ssben83




----------



## gt001

ssben83 said:


>


Great looking R Estate. Love the colour and the wheels.


----------



## Peter D

My first VW! Replaced the Swift Sport.


----------



## steve204me

I'll sneak my Yeti in here.





Steve.


----------



## Alan H

My Scirocco.......


----------



## Hufty

Project bluebolt on the day he arrived looking pretty in loved


----------



## Dave J

A few pics of my Edition 30 after new brakes and a good clean last September;


----------



## Natalie




----------



## timo10

My old but gold mk3


----------



## diablo-ph2

Previous 2005 a4 s line



















Current 2004 a3 sport





































They won't be to everyone's taste but that's how I liked them, bought both cars standard


----------



## rob267

They both look great. A4 is really cracking. Great colour.


----------



## chrisb1988

My mk5 golf gt tdi.


----------



## chrisb1988




----------



## dandam

My mk1, owned since 2000...



My first A6



My second and third A6's, plus my wifes A3



Lots of mk2's and another mk1 along the line but the only modified ones were the Mk1 and the A3 above.


----------



## G3 Matt

My 2007 Sprint Yellow Fabia vRS at a very quiet and sunny Bournemouth sea front.


----------



## G3 Matt

A gaggle of Fabia vRS!:wave:


----------



## nicks16v

My two old and new


----------



## Kai96

Nice RS3 !


----------



## christo

I like your Audi


----------



## Hondafan1

my new daily driver










My 11yr old daughter's bread van









My project, hopefully will end up with a 1.8T and caged









These are not high profile or high money cars but driving them makes me smile and thats what VAG cars are about


----------



## nicks16v

I actually really like all the polo's, I have a soft spot for them, I love the 2 older ones


----------



## Hondafan1

They are fun cars to drive and cheap to own / run


----------



## DrEskimo

The old:



Audi A5 2.0 TFSI

And the new:



Audi S5

Just in the process of doing a full paint correction and then will be applying ECO Shield Ceramic paint protection.

Nothing beats some freshly polished Sepang


----------



## skalle

Mine


----------



## GuvGTI

My Mk3 Golf GTI Anniversary, 20 Years of GTI


----------



## Hondafan1

My Polo 6N


----------



## Natalie

GuvGTI said:


> My Mk3 Golf GTI Anniversary, 20 Years of GTI


That is lovely :argie:


----------



## GuvGTI

Thank you Natalie and Timo10!


----------



## rhysduk

Beautiful Mk3 GTI that! Makes my Mk7 feel humble!


----------



## Scott F

My indigo blue mk4 R32.


----------



## scuba-phil

Quick shot i got this morning of a frosty bead


----------



## salow3




----------



## Liam-R32

My diamond black mk4 .:R32


----------



## BaileyA3




----------



## matmak81

BaileyA3 said:


>


Looks stunning


----------



## BaileyA3

matmak81 said:


> Looks stunning


Thanks mate


----------



## Snowley

Love indigo blue on the mk4!


----------



## Pistonhead

My Oak green Mk2 golf gti 16v


----------



## rob267

Pistonhead said:


> My Oak green Mk2 golf gti 16v


Any more pics?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skuperb

Pistonhead said:


> My Oak green Mk2 golf gti 16v


I adore these in this colour. Always wanted one.


----------



## FJ1000

Can't find pics of my polos (had 2), but here's the rest:

Mk4 Golf Gti:










B6 S4:










B8 A4 2.0T Quattro S-line:










Mk5 Golf GTi (the wife's):










B7 Audi RS4 (my current car):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben1413

I would love an rs4! This is my newly acquired A4 Avant 2.0tfsi Quattro:



Ben


----------



## diablo-ph2

My old a4 s line









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

My new Mk7 GTD:


----------



## moochin

my a6 s line

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsuematthews

My TT Roadster
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistonhead

rob267 said:


> Any more pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Got quite a few mate









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veeduby

^^ Love MK2 Golf's, that a fantastic example.  :driver:


----------



## rob267

Pistonhead said:


> Got quite a few mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cracking car mate. Love the old golfs.😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty81

Here's my scirocco R


----------



## Ben1413

My A4 Avant 2.0T fsi.







Ben


----------



## Dan

2008 Leon FR


----------



## makelja

My first Audi:



















Second:










Third:










Current, fourth:










And before these Audi's I had two VW's.










And one Jetta 2007 which I don't have any picture of.


----------



## moochin

My latest pic now the car is finally finished.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST

Revive


----------



## jonezy

well seeing as this has been revived! and i havent posted anything or frequented the forum in years, heres my 2013 passat estate... cleaned nd polished this weekend as i had time on my hands!!!


----------



## tictap




----------



## Y25dps

Long gone but my old money pit.


----------



## tictap

Try again!!

View attachment 58543


----------



## makelja

My fifth Audi.


----------



## Frog

I replaced the Mondeo with this late last year, I fancied something that was still vaguely family orientated but had a bit more of a fun factor to it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Mine from the vag family tree.









Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

My Black Edition R-Tech Stage 2+ TTS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikep99

Here's mine...








Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y25dps

CharliesTTS said:


> My Black Edition R-Tech Stage 2+ TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet that goes well, i loved my stage 2+ ed30.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Yeah it does! I’m sure yours was enjoyable to say the least?
Not really had a chance to properly play with it yet due to the lockdown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perry

This is my Devil Bug (named by my daughters) owned for about 2 months now


----------



## Nick23

Probably not the first car you think of when you say VAG but it is part of the group.























Sent from my SM-F907B using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST

Recent purchase, still don't have any decent photos yet


----------



## stevie211

Here's mine.







[/URL]IMG_0149 by steven dickson, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jeebsy

Mine. Think it scrubs up quite well for an 07.


----------



## thesmileyone




----------



## Nobbyk




----------

